# Who is in? The new Squale 30 ATMOS Tropic Gmt Ceramic



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

Just saw the new Squale 30 ATMOS Tropic GMT Ceramic on Gnomon as usual and already on the list for one. In my opinion 1 of the most beautiful watch in months!
Love how the "vintaged" ceramic bezel turns out. And how Squale has gone to using their dial and hands in this latest iteration. |>|>
How did they even do that 2Tone bezel and still sell at this price?! Kudos to both Squale & Gnomon.

Even more beautiful is the NATO strap they are including for this. Looks like the Marine Nationale strap used by Tudor in the 60s for the military?

1. watchlove7023
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

I dig it! I think the handset separates this from the "other" Swiss brand. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

While the cyclops (on anything) is not my favorite, this looks nice.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Winning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVantes (Oct 15, 2016)

The hands and the colors are soooo good, i will jumpin, in a near future.


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

I'm on board!


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Without the cyclops it would have been too much different of the sub?!


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Is this another collaboration between gnomon and squale? Why did u do this to me. I just bought the steinhart legacy from them lol. 😂


----------



## Impoverished (Mar 17, 2015)

I guess I'll disagree with y'all. I'm not a fan of manufactured distress or patina. I like the dial and handset though. NATO strap looks nice but I think I like the Erika's originals better.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Stunning watch......great work by Squale


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

If the grey on the upper half of the bezel were darker - a more charcoal colour - I'd be all over it. Unfortunately, as it is, it looks too... grey.









There's a Gnomon video that really illustrates just how blandly grey the colour is.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

I just placed an order last night for the Squale Ceramic 30Atmos (non GMT) Now I've been waiting for a GMT that is different. When I woke up this morning and saw the email, I said "WOW". This GMT is beautiful and different. I dig it and will be placing an order today. I confirmed also that the vintage lume is the same color as on the Steinhart Legacy which I also own and it's by far the best vintage lume I have seen in a while.

By the way, the light grey and greenish blue work really well together. No complaints on my part.


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

I was so excited when I say the poctures of this but then I watched the video on the Gnomon site and you see that the light gray is too light. Won't be able to dress this up at all. A charcoal gray or straight up black would have been perfect. Love EVERYTHING else about it though. I spoke with Anders and he said they're moving the 30 Atmos line away from being straight up homages so this bodes well for the future. I'd kill for a cyclops-free version of this GMT with a domed sapphire and applied indices.


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

God I love those hands. I'd mocked this up quickly, dark burgundy upper, midnight blue lower. BGW9 lume would be sweet, so would removing the cyclops and slapping on a double dome 









But yeah, I'm torn with the Tropic when it comes to that light gray. But those hands tho...
Going to be ordering the black GMT ceramic today I think...dunno.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

This is a beauty. I have the black Ceramica GMT and realized that the Rollie handset really kind of bothers me. Now I can't give it away, lol! If and when I do sell/trade/give away that piece I'm all over this. The difference in bezel tones is really striking, def a love/hate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

Not digging the hands, rather mundane but the color scheme is nice


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

I hope Anders doesn't mind, but he sent me his wrist shot. Thought I would share it. I'm digging it.


----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)

That thing is pretty sweet.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

I ordered this:










Now I'm wondering if I cancel the order and get this piece instead? Or just get both. Hmmm.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

I do like it, but its a little small for my taste. I prefer the 60ATMOS Squale-matic..... man do I want that one!


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

beautiful watch. the best part is the hands for me, I haved never liked mercedes hands even on rolexes.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I saw it and thought Oooo! But then remembered that I'm flat broke again (Mr Ward's fault) so decided that I didn't want one (not many I don't)


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

I love it but have yet to see it in the metal. Maybe I'll visit Gnonom to have a look.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I saw the pictures and thought "ooh, that looks lovely", but then I saw that this is the 42mm size and I remembered my experience with this.......



Fell head over heels in love with this one, I mean I really wanted this, and was sooooo excited when it arrived, but I have to say that after wearing it for a bit I was very disappointed. It didn't feel like the quality was reflected in the price, the dial was dull in the flesh (photos looked better) and the shape of the case was just uncomfortable on the wrist........

Apologies, as I know there is a lot of love for Squale.


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

picklepossy said:


> I ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either way you are going to end up with both.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

watchlover7023 said:


> Either way you are going to end up with both.


Your right what the heck. You live once. I'm placing my order tonight.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Ordered mine and I like the color combo on the bezel especially as the blue gives a bit of the rare Rolex "Blueberry" GMT tone but with a lighter grey to represent day time. The handset and everything is a step in the right direction and seeing the "vintage" lume in the wrist shot not being super saturated orange makes this even better.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Resistance was futile. Just pulled the trigger. 

Not sure if it's a keeper but the unique look warrants closer scrutiny in the metal.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Took a close up from the video.


----------



## EMVAMPYRE (Aug 21, 2007)

Thank god no Mercedes hands! I really like this, think I may need to make some budget decisions.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

picklepossy said:


> I ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im digging this piece.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow, this thing is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

This watch is making me rethink my no-cyclops rule. Too bad I've already blown my watch fund for the year. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech (May 14, 2013)

Love every detail of this new watch. The hands, the bezel and case size look perfectly matched. Plus, ceramic bezels are my newest interest. I can't get enough of them and Squale is my new favorite watch Co for sure. I have the ceramic GMT, the new 20 Atmos ceramic offering, the Pan Am GMT along with the black dial version and of course the Batman. The color combination of the bezel on this new version is absolutely captivating to me. I ordered it the morning it came on the market. This will be a hard watch to take off...

Cant wait to see it in person...

Bob.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

I think that applied indexes would make it a top notch. By the way...Squale is doing great things (if only Squalematic was 42...)


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

gabbro said:


> I think that applied indexes would make it a top notch. By the way...Squale is doing great things (if only Squalematic was 42...)


Agree, this exact watch with applied indices would be mind blowing. Or even a modern meets vintage interpretation of this with a double domed sapphire crystal, no cyclops, vintage lume, matte or gloss black dial, applied indices, and keep the same handset = winning!

Also not sure why the bump to 42mm for a vintage piece? Or are all of their new models/cases in this size?


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi WUS,

Funny I so happen to be in Singapore at this moment and I stopped by Gnomon after seeing the announcement.

The watch is a lot nicer in person, I held off on buying it as I already have the Pan-Am GMT from last year.



















I honestly thought I wouldn't like straight hands but they look pretty awesome in person.

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

You are one lucky guy! If only I can drop by Gnomon and pick up all the watches on the spot! I just got my tracking from Gnomon. Looks like I will have it on my wrist by Monday!
My Squalematic is arriving today! Can't wait.



centurionavre said:


> Hi WUS,
> 
> Funny I so happen to be in Singapore at this moment and I stopped by Gnomon after seeing the announcement.
> 
> ...


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

centurionavre said:


> Hi WUS,
> 
> Funny I so happen to be in Singapore at this moment and I stopped by Gnomon after seeing the announcement.
> 
> ...


Nice!! How does it wear compare to the steinharts?


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

watchlover7023 said:


> You are one lucky guy! If only I can drop by Gnomon and pick up all the watches on the spot! I just got my tracking from Gnomon. Looks like I will have it on my wrist by Monday!
> My Squalematic is arriving today! Can't wait.


I didn't know the watch is coming out this week. Just fortunate to catch a product release as it happens in Singapore.

Yes the ceramic bezel is quite nice!

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

ninja123 said:


> Nice!! How does it wear compare to the steinharts?


Much nicer. I actually didn't buy the watch on the spot, never do with items more than a couple hundred dollars. However I can tell you the lugs are much better suited to a wrist than Steinhart's. I have the Steinhart OVM and the straight lugs just bug me. The Gnomon/Squale 30 Atmos have curved lugs which fit much better, despite the size.

Also the bracelet seems better.

The bezel is killer though, I love it.

BTW, I do own the Gnomon/Squale Pan-Am GMT so it is the exact same case and bracelet.

Finally, Gnomon is throwing in a free Marine Nationale style NATO strap, you can't go wrong with that!

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Got my tracking numbers from DHL. I now have two 30Atmos inbound. Should have it by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

This is really tempting, really like the hands and bezel color


----------



## bohns1 (Nov 1, 2011)

RomeoT said:


> This is a beauty. I have the black Ceramica GMT and realized that the Rollie handset really kind of bothers me. Now I can't give it away, lol! If and when I do sell/trade/give away that piece I'm all over this. The difference in bezel tones is really striking, def a love/hate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? As in having a tough time selling.. I still have mine.. Love it! It's not going anywhere.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## bohns1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> I saw the pictures and thought "ooh, that looks lovely", but then I saw that this is the 42mm size and I remembered my experience with this.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really eh.. I thought the quality was easily on par with my seamaster given the price difference.. Still love it

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

bohns1 said:


> Really eh.. I thought the quality was easily on par with my seamaster given the price difference.. Still love it
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Don't get me wrong, it was good, but just not what I was expecting considering the price. I got the steinhart titanium 500 at exactly the same time and I've still got that as it was much more comfortable on the wrist.......


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

bohns1 said:


> Really? As in having a tough time selling.. I still have mine.. Love it! It's not going anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Actually have tried to trade it for various Seiko divers -Sumo, Turtle, even a 009. I loved the watch up until I put it on. I keep hoping to wake up one day and love it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bohns1 (Nov 1, 2011)

RomeoT said:


> Actually have tried to trade it for various Seiko divers -Sumo, Turtle, even a 009. I loved the watch up until I put it on. I keep hoping to wake up one day and love it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's to bad... You'd think you could easily trade it for a turtle or 009. The quality on the Squale is much higher in that regard.. I had a turtle and hated it.. Misaligned bezel that scratched easily.. Sloppy bezel rotation and simply to big for me.. My Squale ceramic build quality is easily on par with my seamaster.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

Like the concept but would favor non-vintage Lume and cyclops free


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

How can you not like this watch. Everything about it is bang on.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RomeoT said:


> Actually have tried to trade it for various Seiko divers -Sumo, Turtle, even a 009. I loved the watch up until I put it on. I keep hoping to wake up one day and love it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here wanted to love it, but it just wasn't there. I flipped it at a not inconsiderable loss........


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Same here wanted to love it, but it just wasn't there. I flipped it at a not inconsiderable loss........


And yet I would dive head first into another Squale GMT - what is wrong with me!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Should have mine Monday. So glad I held off on getting the regular Squale Ceramic GMT.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

Woke up to the new photo sent by Gnomon is rubbing salt to the wound. DHL guy where are you?!

I seldom sell my watches but you guy should try eBay. I have seen Squale watches sold way more than they were new especially the 20, 30 and 50 ATMOS.

These is this guy on eBay who has quite a number of Squale 20 ATMOS. Gnomon has it for $510 and this guy has sold it for up to $750.
I gave Gnomon an email asking about this guy and apparently this guy is taking advantage of the situation. He buys them at full price from Gnomon and sells them for a premium once Gnomon is out of stock. And there are no lack of people who can't wait to get their hands on them even when at a premium. Now, this is investment! 

Back to topic. For those who are lucky to be able to step into Gnomon and get their hands on one, please share some wrist shots to get us through!


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

This is quite possibly the quickest watch-buying decision I have ever made. I'd been despairing of ever getting a "vintage" GMT at this price range, with non-Mercedes hands. THe Squale ticks all the boxes (well, 38mm would have been perfect, but can live with 42mm). I wasn't even aware of this new Tropic model before stumbling on this thread.

Just placed my order with Gnomon...

Awaiting DHL now...


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Does anyone know how this compares to a 007 size wise? I feel like this is slightly bigger


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Love the bezel color. Great looking watch 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Ughh. This thread probably just cost me some money. I will try to resist, but it's handsome and the hand Serb was the right choice. I think the only pause which may be enough to delay the purchase given the other in comings is the vintage Lume. Probably would not have been my first choice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

The more I look at this the more I like it. That bezel sets it off.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

picklepossy said:


>


Those do look good......


----------



## vadimsu (Jan 10, 2014)

Wonder, how it will look on a leather vintage strap...


Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## turnipkruncher (Apr 6, 2016)

I would have purchased this by now but I'm reluctant to get hit with UK customs charges of 150 pounds.

Anyone in UK had experience of ordering from them?
Or are there any ways to get this ordered into UK through a dealer?


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

turnipkruncher said:


> I would have purchased this by now but I'm reluctant to get hit with UK customs charges of 150 pounds.
> 
> Anyone in UK had experience of ordering from them?
> Or are there any ways to get this ordered into UK through a dealer?


Have ordered a few from gnomon to the Uk and never paid more than about £20 vat/dhl fees .


----------



## turnipkruncher (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks Dino I might pull the trigger, just torn.


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

I dig it, thanks for sharing. I've been considering a vintage color way piece for awhile. Would have loved to see a black date wheel though...


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

After watching the vid on Gnomon, not sure I'm on board with the grey in the bezel. Love the hands though. Wish we could get them on the black 30 atmos GMT.


----------



## turnipkruncher (Apr 6, 2016)

You could easily mod the date wheel, but if your not into the grey then its all over, I love the grey/blue, hands are ok and Im mostly into it. Just wondewring wether to hold out for something else


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Picture borrowed from Instagram


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

I really want to like this, but...
I would have preferred a charcoal gray instead of light gray. I would have preferred no date and 40mm and maybe a smaller crown. The lopsided logo bothers me. So close....


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

never been into purchasing sub-style watches, mostly a seiko nerd, but this one, i would _instantly_ get if i happened to have the kind of lifestyle where i could drop 8 hundo on a watch. i love the muted tones and vintage vibe. never seen these colors brought together in this way.

away from owning that watch i would LOVE that nato strap it's pictured in in the main pics....


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

I'd be all over this with a 40mm size, a darker grey bezel and a price more on par with Tisell's or Steinhart's. Still a fantastic looking watch though!


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

This Squale has pushed the Steinhart vintage ocean dual time off my mind. This Squale is on my wish list.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

n1k0 said:


> I'd be all over this with a 40mm size, a darker grey bezel and a price more on par with Tisell's or Steinhart's. Still a fantastic looking watch though!


Did you want to squale to price at 200 dollars? The price of the tisell sub


----------



## Katoolsie (Jul 13, 2015)

Holy crap. $799??? Am I dreaming? I'm seriously considering this.....
I'm praying for a big bonus next month


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Damn still waiting for DHL......It's out for delivery but no ETA other than "end of day".


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Please post some pics when you get it 



MPREZYA said:


> Damn still waiting for DHL......It's out for delivery but no ETA other than "end of day".


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Mine left Singapore and has just cleared processing in Hong Kong! Should be here on Wednesday.

Seems like everyone who has one so far is happy, so that's good. I am really excited about this one.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

They have arrived. Wow, wow and more wow.










































GMT hand aligns perfectly. Two tone bezel lines up and the two tone color is just unbelievable. What you get for the money is untouchable. Case finishing is just ridiculous. This watch would easily be thousands more with another name on it.

The dial is for sure not a deep black or a jet black color. It's more of a brownish black tone. It does suit the watch though.


----------



## KatieB17 (Oct 5, 2012)

That looks beautiful. They've done a really nice job with the warm color palette. 

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

I love this watch, want to jump on one but i feel it is big, can somenone who already got it, chime in with better pics and with some comparison pics with other watches and such? Thank you..


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

schtozo said:


> I love this watch, want to jump on one but i feel it is big, can somenone who already got it, chime in with better pics and with some comparison pics with other watches and such? Thank you..


My wrist size is 7-7.25 inches 42mm is perfect.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Figures mine shows up after I get to work. I'll update with pics once I get home and have my hand on it along with plenty of straps to show off.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

picklepossy said:


> They have arrived. Wow, wow and more wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought this was coming in a watch box not a roll or was that for the other Squale?


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

It does comes in a box but the watch is in the leather roller in a pocket.


----------



## Eodtech (May 14, 2013)

Holy Heck..!!! I just checked my DHL tracking number and appearantly my watch was sent to the wrong local sorting facility. Im guessing that means it wont be here tonight like it was supposed to be?? That freaking sucks...


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Very attractive watch!


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm glad to see that picklepossy's GMT hand alignment is perfect. That's one thing that I'm a bit apprehensive about, as I've had previous watches (not Squale) with that problem. Fingers crossed.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

wemedge said:


> I'm glad to see that picklepossy's GMT hand alignment is perfect. That's one thing that I'm a bit apprehensive about, as I've had previous watches (not Squale) with that problem. Fingers crossed.


I sent an email to Anders and asked him to make sure that there will be no issues with the GMT alignment. He made sure that it would be fine and that the watch is also looked at by 2 other store employees. Gnonom has my business for future purchases.


----------



## T-Rekt (Oct 31, 2016)

Bought it yesterday at Gnomon. Such a gorgeous piece!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Craustin1 said:


> Picture borrowed from Instagram
> 
> View attachment 9983890


Wow. That looks really big on his wrist. 
A for effort but I don't like the north side of the bezel and the hands. Particularly the second hand. Lots going and I often just don't do fake vintage lume on hands and markers. I also don't favor cyclops and here it only serve to accentuate white date wheel
Which clashes with pretty much everything. Dial doesn't even white markers. Just too much going, not very cohesive design to me. 
It's not a bad looking watch for sure but a few things bother me enough to keep me away at this point.

I do love their sub, the 42mm with reasonable length Rolex should have made years ago. Crazy value.

Anyone know where they make their cases?
Assume they are imported into Switzerland ?
The finish is very very nice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

picklepossy said:


> They have arrived. Wow, wow and more wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. Wow. Two!  i want that sub homage bad. It's the best out there right now imho. Great size too. Finally a nice 42 sub watch.

I agree their case work is really top notch at this price point and above. 
I like one of your pic of the GMT where the dial appears more matte 
The case seems pretty substantial on that profile wrist shot. 
Are both (mid)cases the same?
Does the GMT have thicker case back?
I'm hoping the sub seems pretty flat, I hate when the watch appears to sit off the wrist

I want that sub!!  need to sell my new Trekker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

It's a beautiful watch in person and in hand. Finally got a chance to open it and put it on the NATO that was included and a 20mm that matches the creamy vintage lume. This is in my @7.75" wrist. I'll take some better pics tomorrow and possibly one on shark mesh.


----------



## T-Rekt (Oct 31, 2016)

I must say the bracelet are a pain in the arse to put back.

The links went right through the front of the case because the spring bar just wouldn't snap into position and chip off a bit.

Anyone notice that the bezel is too firm?


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

Rekt, if they can come fitted I am sure it can go right in. But like you I have the same exact problem with bracelets! I can never re-fit them after taking them out. But I found a solution to the "problem" of mine. I buy thinner springbars from ebay. And have no problem after that. The thinner bars helps in wiggling them into the pin holes. See if this helps.

I got my 30 Atmos Tropic as well today! Love the color! The bezles on the Squale 30 has always been a little tighter. But I like my things tighter when new. 



T-Rekt said:


> I must say the bracelet are a pain in the arse to put back.
> 
> The links went right through the front of the case because the spring bar just wouldn't snap into position and chip off a bit.
> 
> Anyone notice that the bezel is too firm?


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats. Wow. Two!  i want that sub homage bad. It's the best out there right now imho. Great size too. Finally a nice 42 sub watch.
> 
> I agree their case work is really top notch at this price point and above.
> I like one of your pic of the GMT where the dial appears more matte
> ...


Hey Brice. Hope your doing well. Ya decided since I was going to buy the Tropic (which in the flesh is a stunning piece) I would also buy the other as well. Both cases are identical and on my wrist both watches sit flat. Very comfortable to wear.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## T-Rekt (Oct 31, 2016)

watchlover7023 said:


> Rekt, if they can come fitted I am sure it can go right in. But like you I have the same exact problem with bracelets! I can never re-fit them after taking them out. But I found a solution to the "problem" of mine. I buy thinner springbars from ebay. And have no problem after that. The thinner bars helps in wiggling them into the pin holes. See if this helps.
> 
> I got my 30 Atmos Tropic as well today! Love the color! The bezles on the Squale 30 has always been a little tighter. But I like my things tighter when new.


Thanks for the advice! I think I'll just leave it on bracelet XD


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

A couple more from last night including on mesh. I agree about the bezel being tight (also not a GMT bezel with 24/48 clicks but the regular sub bezel) as well as the bracelet being a PITA to put back on because the spring bar holes and end link don't exactly line up perfectly.
Otherwise still a fantastic piece.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Quick little daylight picture again.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Well mine came in, and I don't like it


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I LOVE it!!!! There is just something about it that just works in real life. Some of the pics show the gray and blue kind of flat and lifeless. in the flesh it just works soo well together. I know it looks to be mismatched also on paper, but this one is a keeper for me if I ever had one. I do like the vintage style lume, so for me this watch is a homerun. Size is perfect, bezel and GMT match perfectly, and bezel is not tight on mine, just perfect again. Fit and finish is first class, just looks great on the wrist


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Can someone compare this watch to any 40mm side by side? I still feel its gonna look big on my 6.5 wrist.. im torn 50/50.. love the look and color but size is holding me from pulling the trigger.. thank you..


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

What size is the lug width?


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

wiseMenofGotham said:


> What size is the lug width?


21mm


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Craustin1 said:


> Well mine came in, and I don't like it


What didn't you like about it?


----------



## airborne_bluezman (Oct 27, 2012)

For the owners, can you dress it up with a suit? What's the lug to lug?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech (May 14, 2013)

Im sure he was being sarcastic. If you read his very next post he says he loves it and its filled with a few wrist shots. I thought the same thing until I read his posts a few times...


----------



## airborne_bluezman (Oct 27, 2012)

For the owners, can you dress it up with a suit? What's the lug to lug?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Lug to lug is mentioned above. With a suit I would say no because of the colors but again I've seen G-Shocks worn with a suit.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Eodtech said:


> Im sure he was being sarcastic. If you read his very next post he says he loves it and its filled with a few wrist shots. I thought the same thing until I read his posts a few times...


oops. Thanks, ha. Should have read more carefully. I was just curious.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

This with a suit for sure.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

I have to say the vintage lume is actually pretty well done as it's not far off in shade from the Tudor Sub I had with a mildly aged tritium dial. This thing really is stunning in person and I think can easily pull suit duty as it doesn't come off overtly flashy as the colors are muted at different angles and lighting.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 9999914


Never would have thought this would look so great on a bund.


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

Squale 30 ATMOS Tropic Gmt Ceramic looks fantastic.


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

As much as I initially wanted to make this purchase I ended up deciding to stick with my Oris Divers Sixty-Five 42 for now as I wanted something I could dress up if need be. Goal was to get a good GMT beater for my travels, so I'll wait until Squale updates the all-black GMT ceramic with the new hands (or slaps the new hands on a ceramic Horizon). The Tropic looks so beautiful, but sadly its bezel colors limit it to being almost purely recreational. That being said, this is a beautiful timepiece though! |>


----------



## annare (Nov 23, 2016)

While the cyclops (on anything) is not my favorite, this looks nice.


----------



## annare (Nov 23, 2016)

While the cyclops (on anything) is not my favorite, this looks nice.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I think sometimes we over think things. The Squale Tropic has some additional sophistication to it than your average black dial black bezel watch. When I got mine yesterday, my first thought was how nice it would look with long sleeves with and without a suit. I think it just breaks that stoic bland look that most of us think is the status quo. Do you know any of those guys who like to wear loud socks when they dress up? I am not that guy, but my watch can do that for me, at the same time that I remain conservative with the rest of my attire.



Gfxdaddy said:


> As much as I initially wanted to make this purchase I ended up deciding to stick with my Oris Divers Sixty-Five 42 for now as I wanted something I could dress up if need be. Goal was to get a good GMT beater for my travels, so I'll wait until Squale updates the all-black GMT ceramic with the new hands (or slaps the new hands on a ceramic Horizon). The Tropic looks so beautiful, but sadly its bezel colors limit it to being almost purely recreational. That being said, this is a beautiful timepiece though! |>


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Craustin1 said:


> I think sometimes we over think things. The Squale Tropic has some additional sophistication to it than your average black dial black bezel watch. When I got mine yesterday, my first thought was how nice it would look with long sleeves with and without a suit. I think it just breaks that stoic bland look that most of us think is the status quo. Do you know any of those guys who like to wear loud socks when they dress up? I am not that guy, but my watch can do that for me, at the same time that I remain conservative with the rest of my attire.


Wearing a suit with loud socks to the office isn't my definition of 'dress up' (and I'm guilty of that occasionally). Wearing a tux to a formal dinner, for example, is...and you cannot rock loud socks with a tux. I agree that some of these things are subjective though, so if you can pull of that look, more power to you my friend


----------



## T-Rekt (Oct 31, 2016)

Saw this strap while walking aimlessly around the mall and i thought it will look great on the tropic!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 9999914


Nice Combo!


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

T-Rekt said:


> Saw this strap while walking aimlessly around the mall and i thought it will look great on the tropic!


Very nice combo.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Crap. Sold out. Was going back and forth and was going to pull the trigger.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

T-Rekt said:


> Saw this strap while walking aimlessly around the mall and i thought it will look great on the tropic!


That looks really awesome!

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

I bit the bullet yesterday and put in an order. I had the 30 ATMOS Horizon (Batman) and thought the quality was certainly there for the price. I have 7 inch wrists, and it wore perfectly in terms of lug-to-lug and weight. Also, it ran +3 seconds per day out of the box. Ultimately, I sold it due to the mercedes hands and Batman bezel. At the time, I felt it was too much of a homage for my taste. On the other hand, the Tropic has enough Squale elements that I think I can live with it. The color combination of the ceramic bezel, with its vintage colored numerals, did it for me. Also, it looks killer on the complimentary NATO strap. The only knock I have is the 21mm lug width, although I'm starting to see more aftermarket straps come in 21mm.


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Is the lug to lug measured from tip to tip or hole to hole? Please guys help me out with the measurements. Its the only thing holding me back from ordering...


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow love the bezel and overall styling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I measured mine with calipers just now, got 50.45mm from lug to lug. Only other thing keeping you from an order is they are out of stock 



schtozo said:


> Is the lug to lug measured from tip to tip or hole to hole? Please guys help me out with the measurements. Its the only thing holding me back from ordering...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

schtozo said:


> Is the lug to lug measured from tip to tip or hole to hole? Please guys help me out with the measurements. Its the only thing holding me back from ordering...


Gnomon says the lug length is 49mm and I just measured mine at 49mm _tip to tip_.

It's currently sold out tho.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Awesome looking watch! I just wonder how pre aged watches will age. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> I measured mine with calipers just now, got 50.45mm from lug to lug. Only other thing keeping you from an order is they are out of stock





thejollywatcher said:


> Gnomon says the lug length is 49mm and I just measured mine at 49mm _tip to tip_.
> 
> It's currently sold out tho.


thank you guys, yeah i know its sold out too... ive to wait till next batch i guess. 49mm tip to tip is not actually bad at all..


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

Wow, that watch was made for leather straps. Really comes alive! Thanks to those who shared pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

The duo. Both unbelievable.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Mine came today; resizing the bracelet was a breeze and it's been on my wrist all evening.

One thing I found on my bracelet is that some of the screws were loose, so I would recommend checking all the screws, not just on the links you are adjusting, and apply loctite.

GMT hand alignment was perfect. I must say, maybe a strange comment, but the Squale packaging was really well done. The pouch, the outer box. Economical, just right. Nothing wasted.

I may be in a minority, but I love the cyclops.

I'm really glad I found this thread and put in my order!

Here it is sandwiched between two Seiko GMTs:


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Got mine in the other day , looks good in pics but way better in the flesh !


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Couldn't agree with you more, looks great. I see you have that millennium anti-theft device in your car


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Looking good! Will have to keep an eye out for one in the WUS Marketplace.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Bought a 20mm crimson red leather strap just for this watch. The color matches the red of the GMT hand and lettering well.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Question for anybody in the US. Are there any duty fees buying through Gnomon?

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Question for anybody in the US. Are there any duty fees buying through Gnomon?
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


I received none from any watch I bought from Gnomon.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

MPREZYA said:


> I received none from any watch I bought from Gnomon.


Thank you!

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Rekt (Oct 31, 2016)

MPREZYA said:


> I received none from any watch I bought from Gnomon.


Maybe your dog ate it


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Only problem with this watch is that it's made me want the ceramic sub as well now !


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Dino7 said:


> Only problem with this watch is that it's made me want the ceramic sub as well now !


That's why I bought both.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

picklepossy said:


> That's why I bought both.


Ha Ha can't blame you , if you don't mind please post a few more shots of the ceramic sub including some on the wrist and make my resistance to pulling the trigger disappear !


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Will post more later.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

If I'm not wrong, this Squale 120 clicks bezel is nicer then the GMT2.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

I own a number of Bulang and Sons straps which I think are just amazing quality. I am going to order this one for both watches.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

ChristopherChia said:


> If I'm not wrong, this Squale 120 clicks bezel is nicer then the GMT2.


Would love to see them do a ceramic Pepsi bezel version !


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

picklepossy said:


> Will post more later.


Would appreciate it thanks !


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Dino7 said:


> Would appreciate it thanks !


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


>


Awesome pairing, that is sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

picklepossy said:


>


Yep this will be my next watch , looks fantastic !


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

T-Rekt said:


> Maybe your dog ate it


Well Gnomon did include a Candy Cane with my Squale....and it did disappear......hmm my basset hound prefers chocolate....the beagle on the other hand.....maybe you're on to something.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Dino7 said:


> Would love to see them do a ceramic Pepsi bezel version !


I like the idea too and will send the feedback to Squale through Gnomon.


----------



## airborne_bluezman (Oct 27, 2012)

Anyone know if they'll produce more of these great designs without Mercedes hands?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Was hoping to see a real GMT bezel instead of the run of the mill unidirectional 120 click dive bezel with a GMT insert. Small nitpicking and definitely doesn't change the fact that it looks fantastic!


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

airborne_bluezman said:


> Anyone know if they'll produce more of these great designs without Mercedes hands?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Too all those that have this watch. How is the blue? Feel like it is hard to get a read from pictures of the true colors of the bezel.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyo86sg (Nov 25, 2016)

This watch always seems to be sold out. Batch 1 gone, Batch 2 gone. Heard the next batch might be incoming in may or june next year.

Could this watch be like a limited edition run?


----------



## kyo86sg (Nov 25, 2016)

This watch always seems to be sold out. Batch 1 gone, Batch 2 gone. Heard the next batch might be incoming in may or june next year.

Could this watch be like a limited edition run?


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Too all those that have this watch. How is the blue? Feel like it is hard to get a read from pictures of the true colors of the bezel.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Depending on the light it goes from a dark blue with a slight hint of green (why the NATO they include goes so well with it) to a very Blueberry like blue. It's stunning and eye catching in person no matter the light. I tried to show that with the pictures I shared earlier.

I would hope it is limited since I own one but who knows maybe they do a different two tone vintage with how hot this one is.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

kyo86sg said:


> This watch always seems to be sold out. Batch 1 gone, Batch 2 gone. Heard the next batch might be incoming in may or june next year.
> 
> Could this watch be like a limited edition run?


Batch 2 is gone? I was told on the 24th they would have more in 2-3 weeks.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

My advice would be to get one as soon as they are back in stock ......


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Impoverished said:


> I guess I'll disagree with y'all. I'm not a fan of manufactured distress or patina. I like the dial and handset though. NATO strap looks nice but I think I like the Erika's originals better.


I agree with you! I hate fake vintage lume!


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

MPREZYA said:


> Depending on the light it goes from a dark blue with a slight hint of green (why the NATO they include goes so well with it) to a very Blueberry like blue. It's stunning and eye catching in person no matter the light. I tried to show that with the pictures I shared earlier.
> 
> I would hope it is limited since I own one but who knows maybe they do a different two tone vintage with how hot this one is.


I do wonder what future 2 tones they may do. I know pepsi is a popular want, I've only seen a pepsi ceramic by Rolex and Deep Blue. Red ceramic is a hard color to do. I was surprised the Squale Horizon Batman wasn't ceramic as blue/black is a combo that is available on affordable watches, Deep Blue has done it twice.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvarez (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm not digging the 'vintage' lume.


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

Galvarez said:


> I'm not digging the 'vintage' lume.


Agreed. If they can meld the Tropic GMT with the Black GMT Ceramica (producing a more original design/less of a Rolex homage), I'd be on it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

The "vintage" lume on this is much more subtle than most others which tend to be a bit too orange. I have the Alpina Seastrong with the vintage lume I can do a side by side in daylight if you want to see the tone difference and how Squale really nailed the mildly aged tritium lume look as it looks almost exactly like the Tudor Submariner 70910 I owned but a slight bit more aged.


----------



## T-Rekt (Oct 31, 2016)

Ed P. said:


> I agree with you! I hate fake vintage lume!


Will it helps if Squale just release it without calling it "Vintage lume"?

FFS, it's just a choice of colour. There are Black lume, gold, green, white, orange lume paint.

If the colours matches the overall design, it's a win.

I look at my piece and i don't go, "ohhhhh... it's so vintage!!".

Imo, It's well designed and that is enough. Squale can call it futuristic or vintage for all i care.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

T-Rekt said:


> Will it helps if Squale just release it without calling it "Vintage lume"?
> 
> FFS, it's just a choice of colour. There are Black lume, gold, green, white, orange lume paint.
> 
> ...


It's called "vintage lume" because it's meant to recreate the color change that white lune paint undergoes over time. Some people prefer to age their items personally.

I don't like pre-faded or ripped jeans either. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Does this make you feel better?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Still enjoying the Tropic GMT. Have been wearing it 24/7 since I received it. On bit of a Squale binge; just ordered the DLC 1545 from Gnomon. Guess I'm done for the year, then.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm also considering the PVD 50Atmos since I don't have a PVD watch in my collection. This one really is nice. Even though the Squale engraving on the side has been done. With it being in black is not as noticeable then in SS.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

CBeeZ said:


> It's called "vintage lume" because it's meant to recreate the color change that white lune paint undergoes over time. Some people prefer to age their items personally.
> 
> I don't like pre-faded or ripped jeans either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You would have to wait forever to see the lume used in today's watches age to that color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birchgrove (Nov 12, 2011)

Im starting to become obsessed with this watch :-( 
Perhaps I should hold off on my plans to get OVM 2.0. The Squale is almost twice as much though. 


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

I've ordered an Erika MN strap for this watch. Made out of 1970's parachute material.

From the website:

"My MN Straps are made from original, - new old stock - Marine Nationale elastic webbing from the 1970's."


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

wemedge said:


> Still enjoying the Tropic GMT. Have been wearing it 24/7 since I received it. On bit of a Squale binge; just ordered the DLC 1545 from Gnomon. Guess I'm done for the year, then.


Yep, me too. Bought two Squalematics, straps and a Seiko SUN043 for good measure. Stick a fork in me, I'm done.

Gnomon is awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

picklepossy said:


> I've ordered an Erika MN strap for this watch. Made out of 1970's parachute material.
> 
> From the website:
> 
> "My MN Straps are made from original, - new old stock - Marine Nationale elastic webbing from the 1970's."


Love these straps, great choice for this or any Squale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

picklepossy said:


> I'm also considering the PVD 50Atmos since I don't have a PVD watch in my collection. This one really is nice. Even though the Squale engraving on the side has been done. With it being in black is not as noticeable then in SS.


It would be a nice one to get!


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Incoming, got a photo from from Anders:


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

wemedge said:


> Incoming, got a photo from from Anders:


All I see is the standard PVD 20 atmos.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

CBeeZ said:


> All I see is the standard PVD 20 atmos.


Yes indeed. Posted my GMT earlier


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

wemedge said:


> Yes indeed. Posted my GMT earlier


Oh nice, sorry. Thought Squale put out a new PVD watch and I wasn't picking up on the differences.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

wemedge said:


> Still enjoying the Tropic GMT. Have been wearing it 24/7 since I received it. On bit of a Squale binge; just ordered the DLC 1545 from Gnomon. Guess I'm done for the year, then.


How are you (and/or other Canadians who have ordered) finding the shipping/customs/tax situation when ordering from Gnomon?


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

hidden by leaves said:


> How are you (and/or other Canadians who have ordered) finding the shipping/customs/tax situation when ordering from Gnomon?


I just received the DLC today. It was shipped out Monday from Gnomon. I chose the DHL option for both watches, and each time paid around $29.94 in charges to DHL.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

wemedge said:


> I just received the DLC today. It was shipped out Monday from Gnomon. I chose the DHL option for both watches, and each time paid around $29.94 in charges to DHL.


Thanks, that's not too bad at all. Not to mention fast!


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

New batch is available.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

THEY ARE BACK IN STOCK ORDER NOW!

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ughhh was just sooooo close to buying one and having it be my one watch. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 3rail (Feb 1, 2013)

I "pre-ordered" mine from Anders Tan (2) weeks ago after the first run sold out. Looks like I will be having a very Merry Christmas!

Donald


----------



## kyo86sg (Nov 25, 2016)

Last heard stocks are getting low! That really fast!


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh man! I want one! I'll need to sell something to afford it though....Anyone know how many of these they are making in total? Thought I read somewhere that this is a limited edition? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Well for those on the fence, all I can say is go for it. It is just exquisite and is right now my favorite watch, and I have a Rolex DSSD in my stable. Killer watch at 1/15th the price of the DSSD.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi all, I'm newbie to this forum, but not to forums in general.
I was shopping for a Christopher Ward GMT when I ran across this one mentioned in their forum. A member said he was on the fence and posted links to his 3 choices, one of which was this Squale. I clicked the link to Gnomon. About 8 minutes later I had ordered it. And about 20 minutes after that I returned to the web site and it was sold out. Possibly, I got the last one from the 1st batch. It was love at 1st sight. To me it seems that it is an instant classic.
How about a nickname? The blue and the gray, to me suggest the U.S. Civil War except they have the gray in the north. Any ideas?


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

slorollin said:


> Hi all, I'm newbie to this forum, but not to forums in general.
> I was shopping for a Christopher Ward GMT when I ran across this one mentioned in their forum. A member said he was on the fence and posted links to his 3 choices, one of which was this Squale. I clicked the link to Gnomon. About 8 minutes later I had ordered it. And about 20 minutes after that I returned to the web site and it was sold out. Possibly, I got the last one from the 1st batch. It was love at 1st sight. To me it seems that it is an instant classic.
> How about a nickname? The blue and the gray, to me suggest the U.S. Civil War except they have the gray in the north. Any ideas?


As a side note, I also bought the C. Ward Red Bezel GMT the other day when they dropped their prices 30%. Yes, I have a thing for dive-watch-style GMTs.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh sheesh....I was totally gonna get a Sinn this weekend now I need to make a decision ugh


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

slorollin said:


> Hi all, I'm newbie to this forum, but not to forums in general.
> I was shopping for a Christopher Ward GMT when I ran across this one mentioned in their forum. A member said he was on the fence and posted links to his 3 choices, one of which was this Squale. I clicked the link to Gnomon. About 8 minutes later I had ordered it. And about 20 minutes after that I returned to the web site and it was sold out. Possibly, I got the last one from the 1st batch. It was love at 1st sight. To me it seems that it is an instant classic.
> How about a nickname? The blue and the gray, to me suggest the U.S. Civil War except they have the gray in the north. Any ideas?


Welcome!

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

City74 said:


> Oh sheesh....I was totally gonna get a Sinn this weekend now I need to make a decision ugh


What about a preowned Sinn and the savings for the Tropic?

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

On the mesh.........it's a keeper.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> What about a preowned Sinn and the savings for the Tropic?
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Good idea just my OCD doesn't let me buy used lol


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

City74 said:


> Good idea just my OCD doesn't let me buy used lol


Ha I get that. I only buy mint preowned. Think of it like its already broken in for you. Good luck with whatever you purchase!

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Any Tropic owners have GMT hand issues?

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Any Tropic owners have GMT hand issues?
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


None on mine and I've adjusted the GMT a few times outside of an initial sweep. Spot on.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Mine looks off by 1 minute marker. Is there any self correcting I can do? Don't want to send it back or take it to someone. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

What's off, the GMT hand?



Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Mine looks off by 1 minute marker. Is there any self correcting I can do? Don't want to send it back or take it to someone.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> What's off, the GMT hand?


Yes sir. When I set everything to 12, its at about 12:01.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

It has a quick set, like for the date. If you pull the crown to the position where you change the date, one way it adjusts the date, the other way it advances the GMT hour. No need to send it in 



Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Yes sir. When I set everything to 12, its at about 12:01.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> It has a quick set, like for the date. If you pull the crown to the position where you change the date, one way it adjusts the date, the other way it advances the GMT hour. No need to send it in


Sorry, stuffy sinus' limiting my brain power. When I adjust the GMT hand, it doesn't sit at 12, it goes to 12:01. Is there a way to get it spot in 12?

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Sorry, stuffy sinus' limiting my brain power. When I adjust the GMT hand, it doesn't sit at 12, it goes to 12:01. Is there a way to get it spot in 12?
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


I'm afraid that if adjusting it doesn't work, it will have to be taken in to be realigned. My Tropic GMT had been ok so far, but I've had the same problem with another GMT with the same movement. Took in in to a trusted repair guy and got it done. Since yours is under warrantly, perhaps you could get your dealer to pay for the repair locally if you don't want to send it back.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

I'll probably just live with it. This watch is great. It is very comfortable. I recommend it to everyone. I don't miss my Explorer II anymore. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Mine looks off by 1 minute marker. Is there any self correcting I can do? Don't want to send it back or take it to someone.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Set the watch hands all the way to 12 and then rotate the GMT hand around 1 time to match. The GMT hand on this movement will have what feels like a tiny amount of play and if you adjusted it but turned it a slight bit more after it "pops" into place that might be why it's a slight bit off.

On this movement if the GMT hand is always @15min off from correct placement even after doing this it would be time to contact Gnomon/Squale to have the hands reset.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

MPREZYA said:


> Set the watch hands all the way to 12 and then rotate the GMT hand around 1 time to match. The GMT hand on this movement will have what feels like a tiny amount of play and if you adjusted it but turned it a slight bit more after it "pops" into place that might be why it's a slight bit off.
> 
> On this movement if the GMT hand is always @15min off from correct placement even after doing this it would be time to contact Gnomon/Squale to have the hands reset.


Thank you for the tip! I will give it a try. Fingers crossed.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

I think it worked.









Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

I am infatuated with this watch. So far it is running at +4 sec/day. In other words, about the same as my 16710!


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

yes, she is a sweet one  here she is on an old beat up 24 mm panny strap shoved into the 22 mm lugs..


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

21mm NATO.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

slorollin said:


> I am infatuated with this watch. So far it is running at +4 sec/day. In other words, about the same as my 16710!


Agreed. Anybody on the fence jump and get it. Pictures really do not capture how awesome it looks in person. Got it sized yesterday at a place that sells Rolex, Bell and Ross, Tudor etc., got compliments from 3 different sales people.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

How's the crown on this thing? It looks enormous.


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

Penfold36 said:


> How's the crown on this thing? It looks enormous.


Works fine for me. Loving the watch. Amazing quality. Same crown as manyother Squales, from what I can tell. It's definitely not a Graham or Panerai sized  YMMV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinnandseiko0 (Mar 31, 2016)

It would look great next to my 50 atmos and who can hate a GMT


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Penfold36 said:


> How's the crown on this thing? It looks enormous.


It does look big in pictures. IDK how or why, but in person it seems to be sizes right and doesn't look out of place to me. The whole thing is really well balanced. I know a lot of people are put off by the 21mm lug width, but as someon who plans to keep it stock, I really like the size, gives it a little more wrist presence than a Rolex without being as large as some of my other favorite divers like Deep Blue. 


funkright said:


> Works fine for me. Loving the watch. Amazing quality. Same crown as manyother Squales, from what I can tell. It's definitely not a Graham or Panerai sized  YMMV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Penfold36 said:


> How's the crown on this thing? It looks enormous.


The size is one is the main things I love about this watch. So easy to grip and use, and doesn't look out of proportion in real life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnipkruncher (Apr 6, 2016)

After a huge ammount of dileberation between this and a stienhart aviation vintage I bought a GMT.
Wahoo 

I'll post pics when it turns up


And thanks to all the people posting pics that helped me cave in.


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

You will love it. The quality if freakin' amazing. What sold me was another poster commenting on how the quality rivaled his Rolex DSSD. He was correct, it does


----------



## turnipkruncher (Apr 6, 2016)

Yep that comment tipped me over the edge as well, that and one picture but I cant seem to find it at the mo


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

I gota add one of thee to the rotation soon. Lovin these pics.


----------



## Alohatime (Dec 19, 2016)

Could someone please post a picture where it is completely dark to get an idea of the lume? Thnx


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

I thought I posted this earlier and I know it's not "dark" but if it's this bright in background lighting you have nothing to worry about with it having weak lume.


----------



## turnipkruncher (Apr 6, 2016)

Squale Tropic GMT vs Omega 2254.50 after a blast with lots of lumens. ( left squale right 10 odd year old Omega)

Omega wins, squale is not far behind.. say 8-10 vs 10-10 with my eyes.





















Ceramic bezel, dial and hands 10-10 
Bezel is tight, hard to move -8-10 
case finish / bracelet finish 9-10
crown a bit big 8-10 looks a little big to my eyes but as I'm as lefty I can grab it easy with my right hand 
case back 6-10 bored me. 
weight 10-10 a proper lump of steel 
bracelet construction 8.5-10 
Screwed pins in bracelet so sized in mins.

well chuffed overall

Just edited a few points as I have looked at it more in last 24hrs


----------



## franklee (May 4, 2012)

Is this sold out? Looks like its no longer available on gonomon.

How is the quality of the bracelet?


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

Deacon211 said:


> I dig it! I think the handset separates this from the "other" Swiss brand.
> 
> Couldn't agree more! Nicely said!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

It says it's out of stock, happened once before. You can always send an email to Anders at Gnomon, he is great at responding.



franklee said:


> Is this sold out? Looks like its no longer available on gonomon.
> 
> How is the quality of the bracelet?


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Craustin1 said:


> It says it's out of stock, happened once before. You can always send an email to Anders at Gnomon, he is great at responding.


Or join the wait list, as soon as it is back in stock you will get an email.


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Or join the wait list, as soon as it is back in stock you will get an email.












That's what I did, definitely not regretting it! Tons of complements on it. Love the complication and the fact that it's not just another Batman or Pepsi 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnipkruncher (Apr 6, 2016)

I love the polished sides, case is excellent lovely weight, mines keeping good time at the moment gained 5 seconds between over 48hours. 
Not sure im going to get used to the cyclops? its my 1st one with one on and im 50/50 on it.
Watch looks great on leather as well, so I can really throw some straps at it and wear it with all sorts. it is a pretty thing, pics dont show it off enough though.


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

Did anyone remove the cyclops yet? If so please post a photo. 

Thanks!


----------



## cab0154 (May 14, 2016)

franklee said:


> Is this sold out? Looks like its no longer available on gonomon.
> 
> How is the quality of the bracelet?


It is really nice.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

anyone has the sub homage and kept it? I'd like to hear some impressions, the good and the bad on it. I am tempted. It or the Ginault ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

sivart said:


> Did anyone remove the cyclops yet? If so please post a photo.
> 
> Thanks!


Curious about this as well. Love the look of this watch but hate cyclops dates.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

cab0154 said:


> It is really nice.


Brushed on top and bottom and polished on the sides. Nice subtle effect.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

I would order one today but the cyclops is keeping me in a holding pattern. Also I would take a non GMT version sans the cyclops. 

Dear Squale, can you hear me ?


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

I will not miss my chance for the next batch that is scheduled for April. This piece will be my spring watch I guess.


----------



## Black-Falcon (Mar 28, 2012)

So I got mine in today, sized it, set it, wore it all day...something just isn't clicking for me.

I hate to say it but I really feel like I might not like the faux-patina  The quality is absolutely sublime, truly amazing for the price, but I guess I was just hoping for something else. Needless to say I'll be putting it up for sale shortly, but damn if I'm not bummed out about it.


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

Black-Falcon said:


> So I got mine in today, sized it, set it, wore it all day...something just isn't clicking for me.
> 
> I hate to say it but I really feel like I might not like the faux-patina  The quality is absolutely sublime, truly amazing for the price, but I guess I was just hoping for something else. Needless to say I'll be putting it up for sale shortly, but damn if I'm not bummed out about it.


If I didn't own one already I'd buy it from you. Had mine beside a batman the other day and the owner was drooling.. Its unique. Off to your next adventure 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablos88 (Sep 14, 2016)

Sent you a PM Black Falcon...I'm interested!



Black-Falcon said:


> So I got mine in today, sized it, set it, wore it all day...something just isn't clicking for me.
> 
> I hate to say it but I really feel like I might not like the faux-patina  The quality is absolutely sublime, truly amazing for the price, but I guess I was just hoping for something else. Needless to say I'll be putting it up for sale shortly, but damn if I'm not bummed out about it.


----------



## sheesh350 (Nov 4, 2015)

Who makes that mesh bracelet? It's gorgeous!


slorollin said:


> On the mesh.........it's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 10151338


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks, it's an eBay cheapie. http://m.ebay.com/itm/22mm-SHARK-ME...&pid=100520&rk=2&rkt=12&sd=192037927252&rt=nc They sell both brushed and polished. Mine is on a polished one.
I've since found it for $19, also on eBay, but it is coming from China. I ordered one 4 weeks ago and it still hasn't arrived. The $40 one came from NJ and arrived in 3 days. Looks to be exactly the same. 
The good thing about this type of mesh is it is somewhat flexible regarding lug width. The Squale's lug width is an odd 21mm, not much available for that. I bought the 22mm and pinched it down to 21mm with a large pair of channel locks. You could also spread a 20mm. I use 2 jewelers' screwdrivers for that.


----------



## exitium (Aug 10, 2012)

loving it. its a really fun design.
You always remember your first Squale. A brand with such authentic heritage. #Squale #atmos30tropicc - renaissance_leo

[image]http://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/s750x750/sh0.08/e35/16110549_1859794697632683_2780366823030259712_n.jpg?ig_cache_key=MTQyOTU0NTY5NjI0NzI4OTk3NQ%3D%3D.2[/image]


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

30 ATMOS Tropic GMT Ceramica , so wish it had a domed glass to finish that vintage look. Either way very nice timepiece indeed, anyone know where to get one?


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Limeybastard said:


> 30 ATMOS Tropic GMT Ceramica , so wish it had a domed glass to finish that vintage look. Either way very nice timepiece indeed, anyone know where to get one?


Watchrecon has had a couple pop up or wait for a fresh batch from Gnom.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Watchrecon has had a couple pop up or wait for a fresh batch from Gnom.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Do you know when these batches get released by any chance? I tried to use the contact page on their website but after I pressed submit it just kept spinning and I don't think my question got submitted to gnomon.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Limeybastard said:


> Do you know when these batches get released by any chance? I tried to use the contact page on their website but after I pressed submit it just kept spinning and I don't think my question got submitted to gnomon.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


I emailed to find out when the second batch was coming. Anders answers himself. [email protected]. I believe people said April for round 3. I think in person it is totally worth the wait if you can hold out, I LOVE this watch. I no longer miss my Explorer II. Pictures do not do the unique bezel justice.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> I emailed to find out when the second batch was coming. Anders answers himself. [email protected]. I believe people said April for round 3. I think in person it is totally worth the wait if you can hold out, I LOVE this watch. I no longer miss my Explorer II. Pictures do not do the unique bezel justice.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


I continue to concur. Loving this watch. Been a long time since I've been able to say that about any watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Would be even better with applied markers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

Really worth watch!


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Squale is an odd one for me. They try to pass off as if they have history, but all I could find was they were a case manufacturer for other Swiss companies. Then began selling dive watches exclusively on some dive shop and it was decades later they decided to build on their own name. I know for example Borealis is just a small brand looking to make affordable watches, Squale, their marketing irks me, rubs me the wrong way, feels like fake heritage, like it is an Invicta or Fossil but trying to hide it. And using standard Sellita/ETA movements doesn't help at all, seems if you got history, part of that should be in-house movement, which is very sad about Oris... Watch history should be about the movement and contributing to that history, not damn cases.

Also when are they going to update that press fit clasp?


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

zymphad said:


> ...Watch history should be about the movement and contributing to that history, not damn cases.


Ya, totally, because cases aren't that important to a watch? YMMV, but I'm not onside with your interpretation. Panerai owners might disagree with you as well...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

zymphad said:


> Squale is an odd one for me. They try to pass off as if they have history, but all I could find was they were a case manufacturer for other Swiss companies. Then began selling dive watches exclusively on some dive shop and it was decades later they decided to build on their own name. I know for example Borealis is just a small brand looking to make affordable watches, Squale, their marketing irks me, rubs me the wrong way, feels like fake heritage, like it is an Invicta or Fossil but trying to hide it. And using standard Sellita/ETA movements doesn't help at all, seems if you got history, part of that should be in-house movement, which is very sad about Oris... Watch history should be about the movement and contributing to that history, not damn cases.
> 
> Also when are they going to update that press fit clasp?


You do realize a lot of bigger, more expensive and considered higher end brands with a larger "history" do not make their own movements or just started to right?

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> You do realize a lot of bigger, more expensive and considered higher end brands with a larger "history" do not make their own movements or just started to right?
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Was about to say the same


----------



## ps1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I got this thing a couple of days ago. Really happy with it so far. Very well built and comfortable to wear. I'm definitely keeping it.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I haven't checked the entire thread but wanted to ask if there was any feel or thoughts about it fitting a 6.5 inch wrist? I am intrigued by this one but if it's too big or top heavy then it's a no go. Also interested in suggestions for straps since this is a non standard lug size and I'm not a bracelet guy.


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)

Just got mine in today and what a beauty. It's extremely difficult to take pictures of this thing because of the colors and the way the light hits the ceramic but I assure you it's ten times better looking in person. Watch fits like a 40mm as it feels like I am wearing my old ceramic Submariner. Below are shots on my 6.75" wrist. Extremely comfortable!


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)

Definitely a bit better quality than my Steinhart GMT with the exception of the clasp. Steinhart wins on clasp hands down


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

Tanjecterly said:


> I haven't checked the entire thread but wanted to ask if there was any feel or thoughts about it fitting a 6.5 inch wrist? I am intrigued by this one but if it's too big or top heavy then it's a no go. Also interested in suggestions for straps since this is a non standard lug size and I'm not a bracelet guy.


I use 22 mm straps (NATO's etc) on mine will the time  my wrist is a touch under 7" and it fits well, can't really comment on the 6.5" fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fawkesguy (Mar 31, 2014)

ps1 said:


> I got this thing a couple of days ago. Really happy with it so far. Very well built and comfortable to wear. I'm definitely keeping it.


Mine says hello. Just arrived two days ago, and I am very impressed. Fit and finish is fantastic. Alignment is spot on. I love the ceramic bezel insert. Certainly feels like a keeper to me! |>


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks to a friend, I was able to try this on today:



Not my picture:



The sizing is pretty good, it looks like a 40mm diver on steroids, since the dial is small and the bezel is quite large. I felt that the watch overall was great for the money and very unique in person, but it's extremely difficult to get an accurate picture to show the color of the fake patina on the dial, or the ceramic bezel. Regarding my complaints, the crown is a bit too large for the crown guards, the bezel teeth aren't deep enough and the clasp is rather cheap, but if you like the way the watch looks, buy it! It's quite a stunner in person.


----------



## zero_cool (Jan 4, 2017)

How long does it take to get something from gnomon? I'm midwest btw.. Thanks


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Isn't this question academic since it's out of stock?



zero_cool said:


> How long does it take to get something from gnomon? I'm midwest btw.. Thanks


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

zero_cool said:


> How long does it take to get something from gnomon? I'm midwest btw.. Thanks


To be helpful, when it is in stock 2 to 3 days. Amazingly quick. All the best 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zero_cool (Jan 4, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> Isn't this question academic since it's out of stock?


THAT watch is out of stock, but luckily gnomon does sell OTHER watches as well. I remember seeing on the forum that the email on his website isn't his direct email? Could someone post it or pm me it? Thanks


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Does the date wheel change over on the standard hands or the GMT hand? The reason I'm asking is because this watch isn't really a true GMT as when you travel into your new time zone, you cannot change the hour hand in 1hr increments, but rather you have to change the GMT hand. Seems backwards that way since your GMT hand is now representing "local time".

I really want a GMT in one of my next watches. I really like the look of this watch, but that might be a deal breaker for me, not sure yet.


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

marker2037 said:


> Does the date wheel change over on the standard hands or the GMT hand? The reason I'm asking is because this watch isn't really a true GMT as when you travel into your new time zone, you cannot change the hour hand in 1hr increments, but rather you have to change the GMT hand. Seems backwards that way since your GMT hand is now representing "local time".
> 
> I really want a GMT in one of my next watches. I really like the look of this watch, but that might be a deal breaker for me, not sure yet.


It all depends on your usage. It works for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Which hand does the date change over with?


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)

marker2037 said:


> Which hand does the date change over with?


It changes over with the hour hand. It has a 2893-2 movement, so it is a true GMT movement with quickset GMT, but it does not have a jump hour set function like on Rolex's later GMT models.


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

southpaw2280 said:


> It changes over with the hour hand. It has a 2893-2 movement, so it is a true GMT movement with quickset GMT, but it does not have a jump hour set function like on Rolex's later GMT models.


So what's the purpose of the quickset GMT? I guess you just ignore the date when you're traveling as it will be set to "home time"?

I guess a solution to this is to just set your GMT hand to "GMT" and then move the bezel to the appropriate timezone when traveling?

Also, is the bezel bidirectional or unidirectional?


----------



## bohns1 (Nov 1, 2011)

zymphad said:


> Squale is an odd one for me. They try to pass off as if they have history, but all I could find was they were a case manufacturer for other Swiss companies. Then began selling dive watches exclusively on some dive shop and it was decades later they decided to build on their own name. I know for example Borealis is just a small brand looking to make affordable watches, Squale, their marketing irks me, rubs me the wrong way, feels like fake heritage, like it is an Invicta or Fossil but trying to hide it. And using standard Sellita/ETA movements doesn't help at all, seems if you got history, part of that should be in-house movement, which is very sad about Oris... Watch history should be about the movement and contributing to that history, not damn cases.
> 
> Also when are they going to update that press fit clasp?


https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/blood-in-the-water-water-in-its-blood-a-brief-history-of-squale...

Read that..!!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## bohns1 (Nov 1, 2011)

wiseMenofGotham said:


> Thanks to a friend, I was able to try this on today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The larger crown is part of the look that I like personally..

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## bohns1 (Nov 1, 2011)

marker2037 said:


> So what's the purpose of the quickset GMT? I guess you just ignore the date when you're traveling as it will be set to "home time"?
> 
> I guess a solution to this is to just set your GMT hand to "GMT" and then move the bezel to the appropriate timezone when traveling?
> 
> Also, is the bezel bidirectional or unidirectional?


Cell phone bud! For the travelling GMT option fix

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## hyperchord24 (Sep 2, 2016)

So I'm going to address the elephant in the room. I don't buy their heritage. It was probably some venture capitalist who bought the name after they went bankrupt who has no connection whatsoever with the former company. Now there is a certain youtuber who waxes poetically about the watches. That's suspect in itself but he's also said in his videos that he met with the owner of Squale. Why would the owner of a prestigious watch company want to meet with a youtuber with only 70,000 subscribers? Everything screams micro brand to me. I've heard of horror stories when it comes to getting Squale to service their watches. I mean, at the 600-1000 USD street price range their in, are they really worth it?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

hyperchord24 said:


> I've heard of horror stories when it comes to getting Squale to service their watches. I mean, at the 600-1000 USD street price range their in, are they really worth it?


What horror stories? If you can't find a decent watchmaker to service an ETA movement then I would be very surprised! It's not an in house movement...


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

hyperchord24 said:


> So I'm going to address the elephant in the room. I don't buy their heritage. It was probably some venture capitalist who bought the name after they went bankrupt who has no connection whatsoever with the former company. Now there is a certain youtuber who waxes poetically about the watches. That's suspect in itself but he's also said in his videos that he met with the owner of Squale. Why would the owner of a prestigious watch company want to meet with a youtuber with only 70,000 subscribers? Everything screams micro brand to me. I've heard of horror stories when it comes to getting Squale to service their watches. I mean, at the 600-1000 USD street price range their in, are they really worth it?


Someone just posted the link to a Hodinkee article on Squale. Go read it. Bottom line is this: the distributor for the Italian market, who knew and was friendly with the original owners, the Von Buren family, bought the company. There's no conspiracy theory here for you.


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

bohns1 said:


> Cell phone bud! For the travelling GMT option fix
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Eh, that's boring 

I'm thinking that setting the quickset GMT hand to GMT time and then moving the bezel appropriately while traveling seems to be the best solution to my problem here.

Either way, I'm really digging this watch now.


----------



## bohns1 (Nov 1, 2011)

marker2037 said:


> Eh, that's boring
> 
> I'm thinking that setting the quickset GMT hand to GMT time and then moving the bezel appropriately while traveling seems to be the best solution to my problem here.
> 
> Either way, I'm really digging this watch now.


Ya was kidding around man..I have the black Atmos 30 GMT over a year now and it's not going anywhere..The build quality is comparable to my seamaster especially considering the price difference! Scratches my Rolex itch to boot..

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## hyperchord24 (Sep 2, 2016)

marker2037 said:


> There's no conspiracy theory here for you.


That's good to hear. I wasn't looking for one. The Hodinkee article really eased my fears. Squale really makes great bang per buck watches.


----------



## mgc (Jun 22, 2007)

That is a truly beautiful watch


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

mgc said:


> That is a truly beautiful watch


Yep









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooolf (Feb 14, 2017)

are the 20 and 30 atmos squale not made anymore? 

i dont see them in their online shop, and they are really hard to find anywhere else.


----------



## Rooolf (Feb 14, 2017)

are the 20 and 30 atmos squale not made anymore? 

i dont see them in their online shop, and they are really hard to find anywhere else.


----------



## wind021 (Dec 25, 2014)

Will Squale make more or are they sold out for good?


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

I heard somewhere new 1s in April. Email them to double check.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

one popped up for sale here https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sale-only-squale-tropic-gmt-4069066.html


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

funkright said:


> one popped up for sale here https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sale-only-squale-tropic-gmt-4069066.html


Looks good, but with that name, I'd steer clear if only to avoid noxious fumes.

That said, I'd like to buy new. Is that even a possibility or was it all a one-off?


----------



## huckson (Aug 20, 2014)

Please, if anybody wants to sell his tropic gmt please contact by pm!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm in your same boat. Looking for one myself.


----------



## huckson (Aug 20, 2014)

marker2037 said:


> I'm in your same boat. Looking for one myself.


So we're some of us looking for the Tropic GMT... Is somebody from Squale reading?


----------



## Nothingfancy01 (Aug 9, 2012)

I just picked up a Omega seamaster 2254. and I'm considering moving my Squale tropic.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Has anyone successfully put the stock bracelet back on the Tropic GMT with just a regular springbar tool? I took it off to try a nato and it's bloody impossible to get the springbar to sit in both holes when trying to fit the bracelet back on.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

wemedge said:


> Has anyone successfully put the stock bracelet back on the Tropic GMT with just a regular springbar tool? I took it off to try a nato and it's bloody impossible to get the springbar to sit in both holes when trying to fit the bracelet back on.


Yes, but I use these..........same as Bergeron, 1/2 the price. Horofix Watch Bracelet Band Pliers Spring Bar Compressor Tool


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Looks good, but with that name, I'd steer clear if only to avoid noxious fumes.
> 
> That said, I'd like to buy new. Is that even a possibility or was it all a one-off?


 GasPasser: Medical slang for an anesthesiologist......or a chronic farter.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

slorollin said:


> Yes, but I use these..........same as Bergeron, 1/2 the price. Horofix Watch Bracelet Band Pliers Spring Bar Compressor Tool


Thank you. will try to get a hold of one.


----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

Does someone here knows if Gnomon will have this again in stock and when. I've try to contact them trough their website and they haven't answer me nothing.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

pochitoski said:


> Does someone here knows if Gnomon will have this again in stock and when. I've try to contact them trough their website and they haven't answer me nothing.


Rumored to restock in April.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Incoming, I was fortunate to get this fine example on the forum:

(seller pictures)


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

I forgot how great the watch looks in person.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Glad you found one 



wiseMenofGotham said:


> I forgot how great the watch looks in person.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Glad you found one 



wiseMenofGotham said:


> I forgot how great the watch looks in person.


----------



## kenngyk (Mar 17, 2015)

NO STOCK forever
I asked Squale on ig but no reply....
Is this a April Fools' Day's joke?


----------



## exitium (Aug 10, 2012)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BR9_Wn5hysv/

Yup is a stunner in person. Hello from Singapore next to an Italian superbike!


----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)

This is a very tasteful release from Squale. Bravo

My 20 ATMOS MAXI still runs strong, I'm tempted to get in on the next re-up.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

That's really a beautiful watch. Like the vintage. Like the original handset.

A winner in my book.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

Where can i buy one?


----------



## underpeoplez (Apr 4, 2017)

I have a new Squale 30 ATMOS Tropic GMT Ceramic 1545GTC for sale

do pm me if any one of you guys are interested


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Just seen their back in stock for those who have been wanting one!


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Back in stock for those looking for one:

30 ATMOS Tropic GMT Ceramica - SEL Bracelet










Video:


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

Order placed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

It arrived within 3 days of placing my order. Here she is. I didn't like the quality of the bracelet it came with so I ditched it. Wore it on Erika's strap earlier today. The case however, is absolutely stunning!



















Here she is on my Tudor Ranger's fabric camo strap.


----------



## buochie (May 13, 2015)

I never was one for a remake of vintage dials, you just can not replicate patina!


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

buochie said:


> I never was one for a remake of vintage dials, you just can not replicate patina!


I know where you are coming from. For the most part, I agree. However, there are exceptions when it is tastefully done. Tudor's Heritage Ranger does a fine job of being modern and yet keeping everything that made it a great watch.

I justified what Squale did because their choice of lume color goes perfectly with the unique hue of its ceramic bezel. The white or light green color of your typical lume just wouldn't look good with it.

Just my two cents. And here's a picture of both watches!










And one with my grandfather's oysterdate that earned its patina.


----------



## seeahr8ch (Jun 29, 2015)

Ryvil said:


> here's a picture of both watches!


Wait, are you me? I also have (and love) a Heritage Ranger, and have been eyeing up the Tropic GMT, plus an Erika's MN strap. Anyway, I (you) just convinced me to pull the trigger on the Squale.


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

seeahr8ch said:


> Wait, are you me? I also have (and love) a Heritage Ranger, and have been eyeing up the Tropic GMT, plus an Erika's MN strap. Anyway, I (you) just convinced me to pull the trigger on the Squale.


Hahaha! You won't be disappointed sans the bracelet.


----------



## seeahr8ch (Jun 29, 2015)

What size MN strap is that on there? 20mm or 22mm?


----------



## seeahr8ch (Jun 29, 2015)

Ryvil said:


> Hahaha! You won't be disappointed sans the bracelet.


Yeah, my plan is for this to be my Friday and weekend watch, so I'll probably stick to NATOs and other quick-change straps, for some flair.


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

seeahr8ch said:


> What size MN strap is that on there? 20mm or 22mm?


It's her 20mm strap which actually comes closer to 21mm. I'm looking to buy new spring bars for this one too. The one it came with feels a little flimsy.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Just joined the club 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)

The hardest part about this watch is photos will never do it justice. However the below two unedited shots I took today might say otherwise:


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)

The hardest part about this watch is photos will never do it justice. However the below two unedited shots I took today might say otherwise:


----------



## krab1919 (Jan 11, 2017)

I love it. If it was 40mm i would get it today.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

krab1919 said:


> I love it. If it was 40mm i would get it today.


Agreed. i wish it were smaller. I really like mine, but I find that 38mm is the sweet spot for me for this style of watch. My Tropic is currently supplanted by a Chris Ward 38mm gmt. But yes, the Squale Tropic GMT is a really nice watch. The bezel is lovely.


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

krab1919 said:


> I love it. If it was 40mm i would get it today.


It's barely bigger than my 40mm sub.


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

krab1919 said:


> I love it. If it was 40mm i would get it today.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Mesh.....


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

How is the bezel action on this watch? Is there any play? I had read a Squale review criticizing the turning, but it was for a different watch.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Devarika Woulf said:


> How is the bezel action on this watch? Is there any play? I had read a Squale review criticizing the turning, but it was for a different watch.


Starts stiff, loosens up, feels good.


----------



## clarence500 (Apr 23, 2017)

Really tempted to get one!


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

Devarika Woulf said:


> How is the bezel action on this watch? Is there any play? I had read a Squale review criticizing the turning, but it was for a different watch.


It's stiff and there isn't much grip on the bezel so in the water, it is a pain to turn. With gloves? Forget about it. But I actually like it like this since i don't want it accidentally moving away from the time zone I have it set on.


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Ryvil said:


> It arrived within 3 days of placing my order. Here she is. I didn't like the quality of the bracelet it came with so I ditched it. Wore it on Erika's strap earlier today. The case however, is absolutely stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you like the bracelet, DO NOT REMOVE IT. I'm not kidding.

I have about 20 watches, Seiko, Omega, Squale, Tudor....the SEL alignment / design is really bad.

They used flimsy spring bars for a reason, they need to flex because the fit is truly defective. At least on mine. The bar needs to move back towards the watch case, but you have no room, nor angle to do so. Even trying to pry the bar down with a small needle doesn't work. Unreal. I spent a full hour under lights.

I got one side in, and then noted it was not really in all the way. For giggles someone else try to put the stock bracelet back on. I've even unscrewed the SEL from the bracelet...no joy. One spring bar fell apart after a while, and even some pretty flexible 20mm won't go in. The stock ones bend a LOT and you could probably pry them down into position with a needle. Hopeful mine is the only like this.

I think I will just have to use one of my two Erika's 22mm straps.










Also complaints about the gray are off base as it's obviously supposed to mimic a faded red, anything darker wouldn't do so, and would overall make watch too dark imo....


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

sirlordcomic said:


> If you like the bracelet, DO NOT REMOVE IT. I'm not kidding.
> 
> They used flimsy spring bars for a reason, they need to flex because the fit is truly defective.


They fit just fine on mine. You need to invest on a proper spring bar tool like the Bergeon 7825 or a Rolex reference 3200. It's a good thing when bracelet end links fit so well that there is no wiggle room to put one side of the spring bar in first before the other. Tools like this will also save your caseback from those nasty spring bar scratches.


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm telling you, I spent 3 days once working a fused springbar out of a Speedmaster. I'm not sure that tool will help but I can try it and bring to the shop near here for evaluation as well. I like the SEL tight too, but I theorize something is wrong here. Others please chime in if you can easily reattach the stock bracelet.

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)

sirlordcomic said:


> I'm telling you, I spent 3 days once working a fused springbar out of a Speedmaster. I'm not sure that tool will help but I can try it and bring to the shop near here for evaluation as well. I like the SEL tight too, but I theorize something is wrong here. Others please chime in if you can easily reattach the stock bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


It's quite easy to do on mine. But I prefer the watch on bracelet so I never really change it out.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Doing an amazing +0.4s per day with very little variance. Fantastic!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ps1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Here are a few pic of mine. Such a cool watch


----------



## evoboost18 (Mar 4, 2011)

ps1 said:


> Here are a few pic of mine. Such a cool watch


Great wrist shots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

I just got back from two weeks of traveling abroad and the Squale Tropic made it a breeze keeping up with three time zones (main hands set for current local time, red hand set to GMT and rotated bezel to display various time zones). Its 13mm thickness also made it quite manageable under most dress shirts and I thoroughly enjoyed wearing it daily during that time.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

sirlordcomic said:


> If you like the bracelet, DO NOT REMOVE IT. I'm not kidding.
> 
> I have about 20 watches, Seiko, Omega, Squale, Tudor....the SEL alignment / design is really bad.
> 
> ...


That looks amazing on the camo! Squale direct has 2 camo rubber straps. Wonder how it would look on 1.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## uturungu (Jul 29, 2012)

Received today, completely wonderful!


----------



## uturungu (Jul 29, 2012)

Anybody tried on vintage leather strap?


----------



## RockyIV (Oct 15, 2016)

If they put this into a 1545 case I'd have one by now. I imagine the GMT movement requires it to be slightly bigger, but the 1545s fit me perfectly (small wrists). Such a great looking watch though. I really dig squale's original designs. Having a Squale GMT would be great.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all. 
Have been thinking about of my first Squale. My current choice is the GMT model. Initially the black ceramic, and now the TROPIC began to grow on me. 
But when thinking about the lume (patina), I have some questions : the engraved numbers on the bezel... are they too yellow ? Sometimes I'm afraid of this kind of fake patina. 
After seeing pictures on this thread, have perceived sometimes numbers yellowish and sometimes off white. 
What's your thoughts and opinion about that color ?

Thanks and sorry for spelling or writing mistakes. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Dalll said:


> Hi all.
> Have been thinking about of my first Squale. My current choice is the GMT model. Initially the black ceramic, and now the TROPIC began to grow on me.
> But when thinking about the lume (patina), I have some questions : the engraved numbers on the bezel... are they too yellow ? Sometimes I'm afraid of this kind of fake patina.
> After seeing pictures on this thread, have perceived sometimes numbers yellowish and sometimes off white.
> ...


For me it isn't too yellow. I had the same thought before ordering. I think it has. Nice color that isn't trying too hard.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

uturungu said:


> Received today, completely wonderful!


How do the hands look in person? I had a Steinhart GMT that was nice but the hands just looked kinda cheap and flimsy to me.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

CTSteve said:


> How do the hands look in person? I had a Steinhart GMT that was nice but the hands just looked kinda cheap and flimsy to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I like the hands. They look solid.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

The color theme is very subtle in this watch. IMHO, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> For me it isn't too yellow. I had the same thought before ordering. I think it has. Nice color that isn't trying too hard.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hello, 
Thanks for your help!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

I think the colors look great, especially in person. I'm pretty reserved in my style choices but after seeing a friend's Tropic GMT, I knew I had to have one.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## uturungu (Jul 29, 2012)

I have the Tropic (and SuperOcean, Sumo, BlackBay, Seamaster...) and I have to admit that's completely astonishing. IMHO, the engravings are NOT too yellow. They harmonically match the bezel and dial. The vintage look is not exaggerated but elegant. Perhaps the crown is just a bit too big for the design.
Go for it!



Dalll said:


> Hi all.
> Have been thinking about of my first Squale. My current choice is the GMT model. Initially the black ceramic, and now the TROPIC began to grow on me.
> But when thinking about the lume (patina), I have some questions : the engraved numbers on the bezel... are they too yellow ? Sometimes I'm afraid of this kind of fake patina.
> After seeing pictures on this thread, have perceived sometimes numbers yellowish and sometimes off white.
> ...


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

uturungu said:


> I have the Tropic (and SuperOcean, Sumo, BlackBay, Seamaster...) and I have to admit that's completely astonishing. IMHO, the engravings are NOT too yellow. They harmonically match the bezel and dial. The vintage look is not exaggerated but elegant. Perhaps the crown is just a bit too big for the design.
> Go for it!


Hi. Thanks for your attention. 
First I was thinking about the 1545 Atmos Heritage, but decided to buy a GMT model. I'm almost there !!! 
Lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Note to anyone on the fence:

If you are dissatisfied once you receive the watch you *WILL *be able to sell it quickly. I've been approached by buyers 3 times. Once by a member here that saw pics, once on another forum and once by a neighbor. There's no doubt that the buzz will subside, but I'm glad that I got mine.........and it *IS *a killer on the mesh, IMHO.


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

slorollin said:


> Note to anyone on the fence:
> 
> If you are dissatisfied once you receive the watch you *WILL *be able to sell it quickly. I've been approached by buyers 3 times. Once by a member here that saw pics, once on another forum and once by a neighbor. There's no doubt that the buzz will subside, but I'm glad that I got mine.........and it *IS *a killer on the mesh, IMHO.


What mesh are you using?

The crown, while big, is incredibly smooth, it's so nice screwing it down there is a feedback like no other watch I own.

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

sirlordcomic said:


> What mesh are you using?
> 
> The crown, while big, is incredibly smooth, it's so nice screwing it down there is a feedback like no other watch I own.
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


Shark mesh


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

You may ask, "But gee Mr. Slorollin, the lug width is 21mm. Where did you ever find a 21mm shark mesh bracelet?"

It's a 22mm. I used a pair of channel locks and and smashed the ends a bit. You can also spread shark mesh a mm or so. I love this stuff.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

The Tropic GMT two-tone is gorgeous! Just beautiful and a great value at its price point. I hope to own one of these someday.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just in.....









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Damn I was highly considering the 50 Atmos Super Matte...hmmm.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

darklight111 said:


>


That's a great picture this is a really hard Watch 2 capture in photos very well. You did a great job highlighting some of the nuances of the bezel and dial

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you. This watch is indeed pretty hard to capture as she's kind of chamelon-ish depending on the light angle


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm in....placed my order today.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

darklight111 said:


> Thank you. This watch is indeed pretty hard to capture as she's kind of chamelon-ish depending on the light angle


Truly amazing picture, I feel that it's the best representation of the watch in real life.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> I'm in....placed my order today.


Congrats, I hope you like it. If not, it should move rather quickly on the classifieds haha. On my flat 6.5" wrist, I think it's a great fit. The dial is small, so the watch doesn't wear too large. The 49mm lug to lug and 13mm height also help with how it wears on the wrist. The bezel action will likely be very tight but will loosen up with use. I can't believe how much I've worn this watch since I received it.


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

wiseMenofGotham said:


> I can't believe how much I've worn this watch since I received it.


I hear ya. I find myself picking it up off of the line-up more often than I thought I would. It's a great beater.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm very impressed with this piece so far









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm very impressed with this piece so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice pic, captures the colors well which are difficult to get in a lot of pics I have seen.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is a watch that i was worried would be a flip because on paper it shouldnt work for me. But on the wrist it is really nice. I'm surprised how much i like it. 

Has anyone tried to remove the cyclops?

What movement accuracy is you getting? I'm only 3 days into wearing it and I'm seeing +3 sec per day


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Still need to pull the trigger on one of these....Maybe next year. Blew my budget already this year.


----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

I just pull the trigger for this beauty. Can't wait


----------



## wiser66 (May 5, 2017)

Squale seems to know how to do this whole dive watch thing


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Loving mine.......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Loving mine.......


It nicely fills the void left from my OVM except with a better fit and a date window....gotta have a date complication. Lume was better on the OVM though.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> It nicely fills the void left from my OVM except with a better fit and a date window....gotta have a date complication. Lume was better on the OVM though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Lume is poor......

.......have you taken it off the bracelet and then tried to put it back on?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Lume is poor......
> 
> .......have you taken it off the bracelet and then tried to put it back on?


No I'm scared to do it based on everyone's horror stories. Plus i have very basic tools for strap changes and the depth of the spring bar would lead me to believe i need something like this to do it right without beating the crap out of my lugs.

Its a good thing i like the bracelet!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> No I'm scared to do it based on everyone's horror stories. Plus i have very basic tools for strap changes and the depth of the spring bar would lead me to believe i need something like this to do it right without beating the crap out of my lugs.
> 
> Its a good thing i like the bracelet!
> 
> ...


Wasn't too bad, originally I'd wanted to use better (thicker....) spring bars, but that was a real no no. A loupe and a fine screwdriver worked in the end. Just a tad concerned about the longevity of the bars under the obvious bending load.....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Lume is poor......
> 
> .......have you taken it off the bracelet and then tried to put it back on?


Still have not had a chance to properly photograph my new Tropic, but am totally enjoying wearing it!

The lume is ok.

Decided to leave it on the OEM bracelet....looks great, fits well...good enough for now.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Here it is:


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

It looks gorgeous but those 21mm lugs and apparently mediocre lume just kills it for me. Oh well. I'll enjoy living vicariously through you all posting those pictures.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

22mm leather fit easily on 21mm lugs. I routinely put 22mm leather straps on 20mm lugs with no issues.

Lume is decent:


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> 22mm leather fit easily on 21mm lugs. I routinely put 22mm leather straps on 20mm lugs with no issues.
> 
> Lume is decent:


It doesn't last long though. It's very dim (compared to Rolex and seiko) during the times I wake up in the middle of the night.


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Good shots here lately. Is anyone who owns one bummed or bothered that the bezel is not bidirectional?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

marker2037 said:


> Good shots here lately. Is anyone who owns one bummed or bothered that the bezel is not bidirectional?


Gnomon specification does say the bezel is unidirectional, so would imagine that if that was a real no no for anyone they'd have not purchased......


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

marker2037 said:


> Good shots here lately. Is anyone who owns one bummed or bothered that the bezel is not bidirectional?


No, not an issue, as the bezel on my C.Ward and Seiko GMT are the same and the bezel on my Steinhart vintage GMT is fixed.


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

I can't deny that I would prefer the bezel to be bidirectional and less stiff. Not a deal breaker for me though.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

They have a new horizon limited GMT Batman! 150 pieces! Just ordered!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> They have a new horizon limited GMT Batman! 150 pieces! Just ordered!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Enjoy the watch.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Enjoy the watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks! I enjoy your reviews.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

For anyone that has found a problem with the spring bars on their tropic (that if you've removed the bracelet and then tried to put it back on and found it difficult to get the bar ends to slot in place) I emailed Gnomon and got sent some spare SELs and spring bars to try. Got them today and the problem is still there, slightly less so as at least one went in straight away, but the other end required a loupe and a fine screwdriver to get in place....... 

......I'm going to try some thinner spring bars and also to modify the spare SELs for a better fit. 

If anyone has some digital calipers could they measure the spring bar diameter please?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Skwah-lay in Texas!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> For anyone that has found a problem with the spring bars on their tropic (that if you've removed the bracelet and then tried to put it back on and found it difficult to get the bar ends to slot in place) I emailed Gnomon and got sent some spare SELs and spring bars to try. Got them today and the problem is still there, slightly less so as at least one went in straight away, but the other end required a loupe and a fine screwdriver to get in place.......
> 
> ......I'm going to try some thinner spring bars and also to modify the spare SELs for a better fit.
> 
> If anyone has some digital calipers could they measure the spring bar diameter please?


My solution is to leave the OEM bracelet on as intended and delivered and not mess with it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> My solution is to leave the OEM bracelet on as intended and delivered and not mess with it.


I'd not be surprised if you'd bought two; one for permanent bracelet duties and another for straps......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> My solution is to leave the OEM bracelet on as intended and delivered and not mess with it.


Cept it comes with a NATO too?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Cept it comes with a NATO too?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


......cept it doesn't Rusty. This batch is sans NATO.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm really beginning to like this watch. I just don't know if I can pull it off on a 6.5" wrist. Here is a shot of my Davosa Ternos(same as the Squale 20 Atmos), 40mm, lug to lug 48.... it would be a size up for me, just don't know if it would look too big.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ......cept it doesn't Rusty. This batch is sans NATO.


Ah thought it came with the green

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

anyone with difficulties turning the bezel? mine is uber tight.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

drttown said:


> I'm really beginning to like this watch. I just don't know if I can pull it off on a 6.5" wrist. Here is a shot of my Davosa Ternos(same as the Squale 20 Atmos), 40mm, lug to lug 48.... it would be a size up for me, just don't know if it would look too big.
> 
> View attachment 12130514


The Tropic is 42mm, a step up in size and weight. It might be too big.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

gaoxing84 said:


> anyone with difficulties turning the bezel? mine is uber tight.


Think you can loosen the tiny screws slightly on the outside of the bezel to adjust that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

i see there's no screws buddy. i think its a pressure on bezel, different from the atmos 50



RustyBin5 said:


> Think you can loosen the tiny screws slightly on the outside of the bezel to adjust that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

before it goes to a new owner. keeping it fresh under the sun.


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

drttown said:


> I'm really beginning to like this watch. I just don't know if I can pull it off on a 6.5" wrist. Here is a shot of my Davosa Ternos(same as the Squale 20 Atmos), 40mm, lug to lug 48.... it would be a size up for me, just don't know if it would look too big.
> 
> View attachment 12130514


I have a 6.5" wrist too. It really doesn't wear much bigger than my 40mm submariner. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks, that helps.... still deciding if I should just go for it. I've always thought smaller watches looked better on my small wrist, until I got the Davosa Ternos. Now I think I may be able to pull of the Squale 30(my Squale 20 arrived today, purchased from another member)!



Ryvil said:


> I have a 6.5" wrist too. It really doesn't wear much bigger than my 40mm submariner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

If anyone can post pictures of how thick it is, looking at it from the wrist side, that'd be good, too.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

gaoxing84 said:


> before it goes to a new owner. keeping it fresh under the sun.


Ah ok yeah the 1521 has the screws







. Just put mine up for sale on the bay. You found an owner for yours yet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

not yet though. let's see who is the lucky one. haha



RustyBin5 said:


> Ah ok yeah the 1521 has the screws. Just put mine up for sale on the bay. You found an owner for yours yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

gaoxing84 said:


> not yet though. let's see who is the lucky one. haha


How much will I get for the satinato I wonder.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

no idea. not getting any hits on mine. anyone interested in my piece, pls pm me. 



RustyBin5 said:


> How much will I get for the satinato I wonder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

gaoxing84 said:


> no idea. not getting any hits on mine. anyone interested in my piece, pls pm me.


I'll send someone your way..

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Atmos312 (Jan 19, 2017)

Oh man I wish I didn't find this thread. I was dead set on the Steinhart Titanium 500 until just a few minutes ago. Love the look of this watch, but it's $200 more. Gonna be a hard decision for me in the near future, just wish I could afford both.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Atmos312 said:


> Oh man I wish I didn't find this thread. I was dead set on the Steinhart Titanium 500 until just a few minutes ago. Love the look of this watch, but it's $200 more. Gonna be a hard decision for me in the near future, just wish I could afford both.


Steinhart titanium 500 is a lovely watch (I've had one.....), but I'd choose the Tropic in a heartbeat......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Steinhart titanium 500 is a lovely watch (I've had one.....), but I'd choose the Tropic in a heartbeat......


+1

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Atmos312 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Steinhart titanium 500 is a lovely watch (I've had one.....), but I'd choose the Tropic in a heartbeat......


Yeah, the Tropic looks amazing. The Steinhart has that amazing lume (dream watch is a Pelagos, similar style) and cool display caseback though, along with being titanium. Also, $600 was already near my top budget. $800 would be a big stretch.

Damn, that Tropic looks great though.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Atmos312 said:


> Yeah, the Tropic looks amazing. The Steinhart has that amazing lume (dream watch is a Pelagos, similar style) and cool display caseback though, along with being titanium. Also, $600 was already near my top budget. $800 would be a big stretch.
> 
> Damn, that Tropic looks great though.


That's really about 80% of being a watch collector. Seeing a great watch, looking up the price, then being disappointed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

The price of the Tropic was a bit more than I wanted to spend for a "budget diver" , but I'm so pleased that I did. It really is a stunning piece in person.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Atmos312 said:


> Yeah, the Tropic looks amazing. The Steinhart has that amazing lume (dream watch is a Pelagos, similar style) and cool display caseback though, along with being titanium. Also, $600 was already near my top budget. $800 would be a big stretch.
> 
> Damn, that Tropic looks great though.


 just to help your decision









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> just to help your decision
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would buy that....

....,if it didn't have the top have of the bezel in that god awful anaemic washed out grey. It's like primer...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I would buy that....
> 
> ....,if it didn't have the top have of the bezel in that god awful anaemic washed out grey. It's like primer...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's primed for personalisation Rusty....... |>


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> just to help your decision
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......and some more


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Seriously. I would break my abstinence for it but for that bezel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

If it was 40mm with a 20mm strap I'd be all over it like white on rice.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Seriously. I would break my abstinence for it but for that bezel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really?! I didn't think it was your thang.......

......I could suggest getting Gnomon to swap the ceramic bezel for one of the others, but that would go against the WPAC principles would it? So I'm not going to do that.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

VictorAlpha said:


> If it was 40mm with a 20mm strap I'd be all over it like white on rice.


I would break my solar/atomic phase for that.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Really?! I didn't think it was your thang.......
> 
> ......I could suggest getting Gnomon to swap the ceramic bezel for one of the others, but that would go against the WPAC principles would it? So I'm not going to do that.


<----- I don't do mods 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

drttown said:


> I'm really beginning to like this watch. I just don't know if I can pull it off on a 6.5" wrist. Here is a shot of my Davosa Ternos(same as the Squale 20 Atmos), 40mm, lug to lug 48.... it would be a size up for me, just don't know if it would look too big.
> 
> View attachment 12130514


Apologies for the intrusion. I don't have the "Tropic" yet but I do have its twin, the "Horizon" which is identical in dimensions as far as I know. I also have a 6.5" wrist, flat, and 40mm is my ideal size...a bit less common than 42 in divers has been my experience. That said, I find the Squale 42mm to wear a bit more comfortably than Steinhart 42mm (of which I own two, the Pepsi GMT and the OT500) most likely due to the lug-lug distance. So, here are some images of direct comparison for your information. Hope it's helpful.

Squale 20 Atmos 40mm and 30 Atmos 42mm









Squale 42mm and 40mm









Squale 40mm









Squale 42mm


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ginseng108 said:


> Apologies for the intrusion. I don't have the "Tropic" yet but I do have its twin, the "Horizon" which is identical in dimensions as far as I know. I also have a 6.5" wrist, flat, and 40mm is my ideal size...a bit less common than 42 in divers has been my experience. That said, I find the Squale 42mm to wear a bit more comfortably than Steinhart 42mm (of which I own two, the Pepsi GMT and the OT500) most likely due to the lug-lug distance. So, here are some images of direct comparison for your information. Hope it's helpful.
> 
> ]


The 20atmos looks like it fits better. But i have watches that are probably too big for my 7.25 wrist and i still wear them. So carry on.

Add some comparisons with the steinharts!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> The 20atmos looks like it fits better. But i have watches that are probably too big for my 7.25 wrist and i still wear them. So carry on.
> Add some comparisons with the steinharts!


Indeed. The 40mm fits more "classically" but the 42 Squale fits and feels right from a more contemporary proportion.

Here is a comparison of two 42mm GMTs, Squale and Steinhart. Alas, Steinhart doesn't make a 40mm diver and I don't own a Rolex GMT-Master II. :-(


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you very much for the pics, very much appreciated....I may be able to pull off the 30 atmos. I already have 1 39mm and 3 40mm divers and was just contemplating trying the next size up.



Ginseng108 said:


> Apologies for the intrusion. I don't have the "Tropic" yet but I do have its twin, the "Horizon" which is identical in dimensions as far as I know. I also have a 6.5" wrist, flat, and 40mm is my ideal size...a bit less common than 42 in divers has been my experience. That said, I find the Squale 42mm to wear a bit more comfortably than Steinhart 42mm (of which I own two, the Pepsi GMT and the OT500) most likely due to the lug-lug distance. So, here are some images of direct comparison for your information. Hope it's helpful.
> 
> Squale 20 Atmos 40mm and 30 Atmos 42mm
> 
> ...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> <----- I don't do mods
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gnomon have a man that would do it for you.........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Gnomon have a man that would do it for you.........


Well maybe. If my Squale 1521 sells

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Does anyone have pics of their watch on rubber both 20mm and 22mm that they could share. If you used 22, was it hard to squeeze in? Pics of the lugs would be much appreciated. I want to buy a Bonetto Cinturini 306 for my squale during these 100 degree days I am getting in Texas but not sure if i should do 22 or 20. I generally find 20 more comfortable but the gap at the lugs worries me.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Does anyone have pics of their watch on rubber both 20mm and 22mm that they could share. If you used 22, was it hard to squeeze in? Pics of the lugs would be much appreciated. I want to buy a Bonetto Cinturini 306 for my squale during these 100 degree days I am getting in Texas but not sure if i should do 22 or 20. I generally find 20 more comfortable but the gap at the lugs worries me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sorry VWG, can't help you. I bought a 21mm canvas for mine and have used it once; mainly because of the spring bar / lug hole issue......

I measured the current spring bars and they are 1.5mm diameter. I've ordered some 1.2mm ones to try out.....


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Finally got it !! Was afraid about the color of bezel engravings. Thought it would be too yellowish, but the color is amazing (like a creamy white). 
The watch has a lot of presence. Can't go wrong with that !!!
Thanks a lot for your opinions when asked you about the Tropic

My best regards
Daniel.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger_R (Sep 6, 2017)

Bought my *Tropic *on a Dutch Watch Forum for € 685,-- in MINT condition. Wow what a beautiful watch !


----------



## ImMrMitch (Jan 31, 2017)

I found this piece today and I have fallen in love with it. 

Is this ever going to be re-released or do I have to keep an eye out to find this pre-owned?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

ImMrMitch said:


> I found this piece today and I have fallen in love with it.
> 
> Is this ever going to be re-released or do I have to keep an eye out to find this pre-owned?


They appear fairly frequently preowned - not sure even gnomon might have stock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImMrMitch (Jan 31, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> They appear fairly frequently preowned - not sure even gnomon might have stock
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Gnomon are out of stock, but I was unsure if they'll re-stock it. I'd like to pick it up new, preferably.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

ImMrMitch said:


> Thanks! Gnomon are out of stock, but I was unsure if they'll re-stock it. I'd like to pick it up new, preferably.


They've sometimes restocked limited editions, but your best bet is second hand. There are plenty for sale......


----------



## huckson (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi!! If someone is planning to sell it at a reasonable price... (to be sent to Europe), please contact!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

huckson said:


> Hi!! If someone is planning to sell it at a reasonable price... (to be sent to Europe), please contact!


Have you tried WatchRecon?


----------



## huckson (Aug 20, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Have you tried WatchRecon?


No, but going to check now!
Thanks!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

huckson said:


> No, but going to check now!
> Thanks!


No worries. Haven't seen many in Europe for sale tbh. Some on the bay in the UK....

Squale GMT Tropic 30 atm Automatic Divers watch - MINT PERFECT condition | eBay

Squale GMT Tropic Ceramica *RARE* | eBay


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> No worries. Haven't seen many in Europe for sale tbh. Some on the bay in the UK....
> 
> Squale GMT Tropic 30 atm Automatic Divers watch - MINT PERFECT condition | eBay
> 
> Squale GMT Tropic Ceramica *RARE* | eBay


Sir,
It seems that you have a flare for the 30 ATMOS, with the horizontal bezel. I also am afflicted with this distorted appreciation with horizontal bezel on the Squale. May I highly suggest looking into the 60 ATMOS line. The quality between the two lines are immeasurable, which is my humble opinion. Do not get me wrong, the 30 ATMOS limited edition Horizon GMT Ceramica is stunning in my collection, but when I received the 60 ATMOS Squalematic Blue; I have to place the quality of the case next to my Omega's, and the quality of the bezel (...and this includes the bezel action) next to my Sea Dweller 4000. I just wish to throw this as an option to consider.
Best Regards, 
Andreas

Spoiler Alert: I have not even explained about the double domed sapphire crystal on the 60...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

anrex said:


> Sir,
> It seems that you have a flare for the 30 ATMOS, with the horizontal bezel. I also am afflicted with this distorted appreciation with horizontal bezel on the Squale. May I highly suggest looking into the 60 ATMOS line. The quality between the two lines are immeasurable, which is my humble opinion. Do not get me wrong, the 30 ATMOS limited edition Horizon GMT Ceramica is stunning in my collection, but when I received the 60 ATMOS Squalematic Blue; I have to place the quality of the case next to my Omega's, and the quality of the bezel (...and this includes the bezel action) next to my Sea Dweller 4000. I just wish to throw this as an option to consider.
> Best Regards,
> Andreas
> ...


The 60 atmos is a good looking watch and has the bonus of a more "original" look shall we say than the 30 atmos, but firstly there's no bracelet and that's a no no for me on a watch and secondly it's a bit too large in the lug to lug measurement for my wrists; it may only be marginally longer than the 30 atmos but it would be sufficient to make it ungainly. Sorry.


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

1st Squale for me. The Tropic reeled me in! Trying to decide between the bracelet and a strap. Will probably go back & forth every 6 months.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Louie777 said:


> 1st Squale for me. The Tropic reeled me in! Trying to decide between the bracelet and a strap. Will probably go back & forth every 6 months.


Looks good both ways, and a very nice looking leather strap that is. Congrats!


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Looks good both ways, and a very nice looking leather strap that is. Congrats!


Thanks. That's the 22mm B&R Whiskey Croco. It's a softer leather so it squeezed into the 21mm lugs easily.


----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

Hey guys I'm actually selling one of this practically new only been worn like 3 times. If anyone is interested send me a private message.......


----------



## Imperator77 (Jan 14, 2018)

I really like mine. I go back and forth with the cyclops. The bracelet is sharp but I really have enjoyed it on a NATO strap. The colors work for me.


----------



## Xiaohai (Feb 21, 2018)

Glad to find this thread.. 

This is one of candidate for my first dive (GMT) watch. Besides this one, I have 2 more candidates, Steinhard Ocean one premium Titanium GMT, and ChrisWard Trident C60 GMT 600. Love the two tone bezel, and cyclops, as well as the interesting histories of this brand. The other 2 have also very nice design. Hard to decide which to put my money in..


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Xiaohai said:


> Glad to find this thread..
> 
> This is one of candidate for my first dive (GMT) watch. Besides this one, I have 2 more candidates, Steinhard Ocean one premium Titanium GMT, and ChrisWard Trident C60 GMT 600. Love the two tone bezel, and cyclops, as well as the interesting histories of this brand. The other 2 have also very nice design. Hard to decide which to put my money in..


As time passed, got one of each CW, Steinhart and Squale GMT:


----------



## Xiaohai (Feb 21, 2018)

OMG. Yankeexpress we have same taste, but you have much deeper pocket . So which one you like most among the 3 ?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Xiaohai said:


> OMG. Yankeexpress we have same taste, but you have much deeper pocket . So which one you like most among the 3 ?


They all have the same movement, so it is a toss up. I was wearing the CW today. Great watch.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

And so.. I finally gotten my hands on this...  Absolute beauty.
A bit late but.... better late than never!


----------



## noharleyyet (Jul 5, 2018)

Bond Zuludiver on the way...


__
https://flic.kr/p/28k1RKE
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, these are beatuy's. Bezel insert is top notch.

For me cyclops and gmt is just little too much.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Heads up! The Squale Tropic GMT is back in stock! Just pulled the trigger myself...

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/30-atmos-tropic-gmt-ceramica-sel-bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

recapt said:


> Heads up! The Squale Tropic GMT is back in stock! Just pulled the trigger myself...
> 
> Squale Watches - 30 ATMOS Tropic GMT Ceramica - SEL Bracelet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, where I just notice this an hour before I seen your post. Good Lord, I just bought the 20ATMOS Root beer two weeks ago, and placed an order for a Seiko Sumo SBDC069 LE just a day before yesterday. Gosh, I hate this hobby.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I bought the GMT MK II, but sold it some days after the receipt. A great watch. I like the handset very much, the main reason for me to get one. But from my perspective there is too much free space on the bezel due to the font type. Furthermore the grip of the bezel is not that good compared to the Steinhart Ocean One GMT. After all I decided to let it go. (







View attachment 13553951


----------



## MikeYankee (Mar 16, 2018)

Shame you found something you didn't like - I much prefer the case profile of the squale to steinhart


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

A lot of people prefer the massive profile of the Squale. I like the flatter profile of the Steinhart. Furthermore the endlinks of the bracelet looks better to me.


----------



## ben_den99 (Jan 17, 2018)

recapt said:


> Heads up! The Squale Tropic GMT is back in stock! Just pulled the trigger myself...
> 
> http://www.gnomonwatches.com/30-atmos-tropic-gmt-ceramica-sel-bracelet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the notice! Purchased one as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

I am officially IN!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

recapt said:


> I am officially IN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it? How does it feel on the wrist?

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> How is it? How does it feel on the wrist?
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


It definitely has some weight and a lot of wrist presence but feels great overall. Really comfortable. And I'd say it wears small for a 42mm considering the thickness of the case. That is what I was most concerned about given my small wrists. Happy to report it's not an issue at all. But it is the max I'm able to pull off comfortably (based on my preferences).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

recapt said:


> It definitely has some weight and a lot of wrist presence but feels great overall. Really comfortable. And I'd say it wears small for a 42mm considering the thickness of the case. That is what I was most concerned about given my small wrists. Happy to report it's not an issue at all. But it is the max I'm able to pull off comfortably (based on my preferences).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your mini review 

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

I told my wife I wanted to buy a Squale... I think she misunderstood it...
Shark in italian is SQUALO.... 









Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

I noticed this on gnomon description:

Did we mention that the 30 ATMOS Tropic GMT are only made in a small production every 6 months to maintain its exclusivity?


Do we know how many of these are made during a production run?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I do not know the exact quantity. I think I heard about 30 pieces. Maybe they will vary the amount.

By the way. The GMT ist now also available in sunburst green with yellow accents.








Squale Watches - 30 ATMOS Alpine Green GMT Ceramica - SEL Bracelet


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

I saw that announced today. Looks nice. 

I have to say I got my tropic gmt this week and the quality is amazing.


----------



## spunz83 (Feb 2, 2018)

After months of discussing with my wife over what watch to buy or if I should buy yet another watch. I saw this watch in the morning and something just came loose in my head. Without even telling her about it I instantly ordered it frm the gnomon website. 

Initially I hesitated because of the pesky customs in Indonesia. But it said free shipment for Indonesia and there is a gnomon agent here in Indonesia and he said he will handle the customs from his side. So tht gave me enough confidence to pull the trigger. Now waiting for the watch....and my wife's reaction. 

Really hope I will be equally delighted with the real deal as I was with the pictures. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

spunz83 said:


> After months of discussing with my wife over what watch to buy or if I should buy yet another watch. I saw this watch in the morning and something just came loose in my head. Without even telling her about it I instantly ordered it frm the gnomon website.
> 
> Initially I hesitated because of the pesky customs in Indonesia. But it said free shipment for Indonesia and there is a gnomon agent here in Indonesia and he said he will handle the customs from his side. So tht gave me enough confidence to pull the trigger. Now waiting for the watch....and my wife's reaction.
> 
> ...


Congrats! If you like it in pictures, you will love it in person. That's been my experience anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

spunz83 said:


> After months of discussing with my wife over what watch to buy or if I should buy yet another watch. I saw this watch in the morning and something just came loose in my head. Without even telling her about it I instantly ordered it frm the gnomon website.
> 
> Initially I hesitated because of the pesky customs in Indonesia. But it said free shipment for Indonesia and there is a gnomon agent here in Indonesia and he said he will handle the customs from his side. So tht gave me enough confidence to pull the trigger. Now waiting for the watch....and my wife's reaction.
> 
> ...


You will love it. Looks way better in the metal than even the best picture.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## s2sera2 (Aug 20, 2018)

Best thing about this watch is the smooth as silk ETA 2893-2. While I have my reservations about it not being a "true GMT" I can't deny the quality of the movement. I'm within 5 seconds per day, and it's a pleasure to wind. I love the bezel as well. I think a comparable chris ward is gonna run you over $1000, so you really can't beat it


----------



## nosamk (Apr 28, 2014)

what a beauty!


----------



## lihp (Jul 28, 2015)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 9999914


What strap is this? This is a perfect combo!!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks, it's a custom OPStrap that I had made a couple of years ago (bund). Here is a better pic of it on a different watch.



lihp said:


> What strap is this? This is a perfect combo!!


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

Finally got mine, it's sexy!


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Just got mine in, takes a miracle to turn the bezel. Outside of that its perfect


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Just got mine in, takes a miracle to turn the bezel. Outside of that its perfect


The bezel on mine is starting to break-in. I have two 30 ATMOS, including the Tropic, and they are both hard-turning bezels.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

anrex said:


> The bezel on mine is starting to break-in. I have two 30 ATMOS, including the Tropic, and they are both hard-turning bezels.


Dang, I have the patience of a 5 year old


----------



## sweffymo (Aug 6, 2013)

Ugh, they came back in stock and I sold one of my other watches to pick one up, and as soon as I'm ready to order they are back out of stock again.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

arok said:


> Finally got mine, it's sexy!
> 
> View attachment 13976265
> 
> ...


Why is your lume blue and mine is green?


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

Probably processing. It's definitely green


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th/+


----------



## kingsargonii (Aug 2, 2021)

Has anyone been able to find an actual Tropic style rubber strap for this watch? That 21mm lug width makes this an impossibility - ironic given its name.


----------

